# [Discussion] Do we really need an antivirus app on android? Attention required.



## XDguru (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey guys it's  quite confusing for me. That do we really need an antivirus on android? 

Please submit ur reviews.
If yes,why and which app you suggest.
If no..plese let us know why?

Devs and seniors are mostly welcome and requested.


----------



## zelendel (Mar 12, 2013)

XDguru said:


> Hey guys it's  quite confusing for me. That do we really need an antivirus on android?
> 
> Please submit ur reviews.
> If yes,why and which app you suggest.
> ...

Click to collapse




I have never used or needed one. As long as your careful then your fine.


----------



## Eternalty (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Do we really need an antivirus app on android? Attention required.*



XDguru said:


> Hey guys it's  quite confusing for me. That do we really need an antivirus on android?
> 
> Please submit ur reviews.
> If yes,why and which app you suggest.
> ...

Click to collapse



Just don't download garbage blindly and u should be fine 

Sent from my SGH-I777 running AOKP


----------



## FlipMorten (Mar 12, 2013)

XDguru said:


> Hey guys it's  quite confusing for me. That do we really need an antivirus on android?
> 
> Please submit ur reviews.
> If yes,why and which app you suggest.
> ...

Click to collapse




I don't see it as necessary, but I do use avast! Free Mobile Security for it's anti-theft part. There are other apps that offer the same. 
A german security company ran a test of some anti-virus apps, There were 172 possible hits and 10 real time hits and the results were depressing:

Antivirus Free fra Creative Apps – 0/172, 0/10
GuardX Antivirus fra QStar – 0/172, 0/10
LabMSF Antivirus beta fra LabMSF – 0/172, 0/10
Privateer Lite fra Privateer Labs – 0/172, 1/10
Bluepoint antivirus Free fra BluePoint Security – 2/172, 1/10
Kinetoo Malware Scan av CPU Media SARL – 11/172, 1/10
Zoner AntiVirus Free av ZONER – 55/172, 8/10

Mind you this was a while back and Avast, AVG and other of the larger ones was not included.


----------



## samysung (Mar 12, 2013)

never need it , beside it drains battery


----------



## devwithzachary (Mar 12, 2013)

In my experience antivirus apps are just here to scare windows users into giving a company more money.

Sure some of them to have nice anti theft features however there are also plenty of very good (free) apps that do this like prey.

Just do not download random apk's from the internet and blindly install them and you will be fine


----------



## JKan Co (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Do we really need an antivirus app on android? Attention required.*

Waste of money.... When i got my first device i spent 5€ for antivarious... After some days i found out that the only thing it was doing, was to blockmy carrier`s messagges.. Nothing else

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shashivydyula (Mar 12, 2013)

Antdroid antivirus programs are mostly used for

1)Anti-Theft uses

2)To know any issues with settings in the phone (Faulty or unchecked settings)

3)To know which apps are using network, wifi, GPS etc through privacy advisers

4)Will block malicious websites that are suspicious.

5)Provides call/sms blockers.

6)I have seen some virus attacks for few of my friends on their android mobiles even though they had an antivirus app on them. So I don't know why it happened.

So instead of backing off from single drawback use it for several other uses it provides! (My choice Avast! For Rooted phones, it will work best)


----------



## grungemann (Mar 12, 2013)

i think it just drain battery faster and use a lot of ram..


----------



## Lifehacker7 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: Do we really need an antivirus app on android? Attention required.*

Used to stick with avast before. ( but it makes the device hell lotta Laggy when any app is installed trying to scan the crap out of it for no good ). 
But it's useful with the firewall feature. 
As long as its from playstore, you won't need any anti viruses . 
In 4.2 i see that Google has included something that they call "verify apps" and that's supposed to check if the app is harmful or not. 
And again, download stuff from trusted websites only. 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
 LIFE! 
IT'S WHAT YOU MAKE OUT OF IT!


----------



## karthikc24 (Mar 12, 2013)

I agree with the other posts, 

You really don't need an antivirus as long as you are careful about what you download.

I was using Aavast, but it made my Tab 2 laggy and slow so I uninstalled it.


----------



## Melch1zedeK (Mar 12, 2013)

Security Suites like LBE Security would be usefull for control permissions, start up, block ads and firewall; but the best antivirus is intelligence and caution


----------



## mrvlhs (Mar 12, 2013)

To be honest with you, you just need to be carefull and don't install things from sources you don't trust. Having that said, I still use Avast! Mobile Security because it has an anti-theft feature which I highly appreciate.


----------



## aniefer (Mar 13, 2013)

Not necessary, just don't go around installing sketchy apps.


----------



## JFay22 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Do we really need an antivirus app on android? Attention required.*

The worst thing I have experienced in many years is airpush which is essentially no worse than spam ads and is remedied by simply uninstalling the culprit app..  Be aware and you should not need antivirus apps.

Sent from my Sourcerized GNex Toroplus via Tapatalk


----------



## XDguru (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Do we really need an antivirus app on android? Attention required.*

Using avast for anti thefts..n got a solution,instead of uninstalling it I just froze it via greenify..n it solved the issue.only the anti theft is working in background and its using quite little memory which is ok for me as per my phones physical security is concern,but the antivirus app that was using a huge memory is frozen..
Hope this idea helps any one who is in confusion to hav or not an antivirus.

Thanx all for your valuable advice and suggests.

Sent from my MT11i using xda app


----------



## Out2kill (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Do we really need an antivirus app on android? Attention required.*

I use lookout security.. according to this Washington post article over 80% of all mobile malware is written for android. Something everyone here should keep in mind 

http://m.washingtonpost.com/busines...226316-874b-11e2-98a3-b3db6b9ac586_story.html

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## MrMateczko (Mar 15, 2013)

As long as you know what you're installing, checking the permissions, not installing non-Market apps too often, and no installing unknown apps over the internet, you should be fine without antivirus.


----------



## Out2kill (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Do we really need an antivirus app on android? Attention required.*

Don't auto download attachments from your email either.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## CenTT (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Do we really need an antivirus app on android? Attention required.*

I never need it.

Sent from my LG-SU640 using xda premium


----------



## immortalneo (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Do we really need an antivirus app on android? Attention required.*

I'd rather read a little about viruses, malwares and phishing, rather than install an antivirus crap on my phone! Knowledge is power, man...

_"To err is human, to forgive is divine"_
Sent from my SGS II


----------



## jim261jim261 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Can your device afford that app?*

To be the first,those applications use lots of your resource(CPU and RAM), no matter in PC or mobile.
With devices with root, just make sure you really know what the apps which request root permission really do, if you set it "always allow automatically" you would need an antivirus app.
If you get non-root devices, antivirus app isn't a must, because it can't get root permission easily, and if one is stronge enough to bypass the                                          
antivirus app, you don't need it, either.


----------



## AlexLOG (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Do we really need an antivirus app on android? Attention required.*

I think its not necessary because if an app infects your mobile, in my case, only will obtain social passwords like Facebook,nothing important I would reflash the ROM and all OK again

Enviado desde mi GT-I9001 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paramedic91 (Mar 17, 2013)

I never use one. Just be careful what you install and you will be fine...:good:


----------



## mhbraun (Mar 17, 2013)

*AW: Do we really need an antivirus app on android? Attention required.*

There is no total security. Caution and a scanner do help.

<i9001 0x07 board running ivendor CM10beta3 on CastagnaITkernel 10.6 with i9001XXKPO baseband>


----------



## FenixxPl (Mar 18, 2013)

As mhbraun said, "There is no total security".
Problem is that our smarphones store a lot of informations about us.
That makes them very interesting for some of hackers, and as (I think) everybody knows, there is no such thing as bugless/exploitless software.
This thing makes me install antivirus (and firewall) on every rom I use, they really don't take so much CPU and RAM, and for me, my data safety is worth it.


----------



## BmXStud (Mar 18, 2013)

I use one, but its not really needed because i dont use email and all the apps i use come from the play store. Now a virus could come from my browser, but who knows.  It did slow my down my virgin mobile Kyoceria Rise, but it doesn't slow down my evo v 4g.


----------



## ashish2193 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Do we really need an antivirus app on android? Attention required.*

I dont think that we really need antivirus for android..
Avast has antitheft feature..but if the thief is smart enough he will probably factory reset the device and all datat will be gone
And one more thing that antivirus does..
Suck battery and make the phone laggy and sometimes intrruput the processes..so it is just a crap

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## SebLemery (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: Do we really need an antivirus app on android? Attention required.*

just download stuff on the play store with high rating and good comments

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## scorpion26 (Mar 18, 2013)

for now unnecessary


----------



## Lim Wee Huat (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: Do we really need an antivirus app on android? Attention required.*

No. It consumes ram and battery. But Secdroid is highly recommended.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MrAsch (Mar 19, 2013)

I'd never use it on my htc desire ;(


----------



## kchannel9 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Do we really need an antivirus app on android? Attention required.*

I use Zoner Antivirus, it seems to work fine

sent from my ET4G on Paranoid Android using XDA Developers App in hybrid mode


----------



## darkie666 (Mar 20, 2013)

i have avast antivirus but only really use it for the call and sms blocker as it is very good for blocking unwanted !! ...


----------



## MaBlo (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Do we really need an antivirus app on android? Attention required.*

I use one. It's called common sense 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## AntjeG (Mar 21, 2013)

*Virus does not come without your action*

I'm sure no

Right now owner of an iPhone


----------



## Miche454 (Mar 21, 2013)

Those test results are very interesting. I'd love to see a comparison with the bigger apps.


----------



## GuestK00464 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Do we really need an antivirus app on android? Attention required.*

No virus app cleans the virus it straight away deletes the app u installed........ My avg some times alerts me with some newly installed apps but i never uninstall them and still my GN2 is ultra fast

I hate my X and love my Next.......... Conditions apply*


----------



## David _J_D (Mar 21, 2013)

*Anti-Virus software is Not neeeded for A/V but..*

I don't believe that there have been any genuine Android viruses 'in the wild'. Mainly because Android runs on a Linux kernel.
However, there is definitely Android Malware out there: Trojans, Fake 'security Apps', Spyware and others. Even in the Play Store, which is why Google removes them as and when they're identified.  The best way to avoid Malware (And Apps which ask for excessive permissions) is to read the permissions list carefully and understand what each permission means and any security implications it may have.  Then decide if the App is safe to install, and don't be afraid to email the developer to ask why some permissions are needed. e.g. for a music player app, why does it need to make calls or send sms.

As others have said, it is however, valid, even desirable, to install something like Avast for it's other features like device location and remote wipe.


----------



## badzas (Mar 22, 2013)

it's not imprtant. Don't worry


----------



## eddie-lu (Mar 22, 2013)

I would recommend avast mobile security, it works fine on my phone.


----------



## wuodland (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Do we really need an antivirus app on android? Attention required.*

I don‘t think we need one as long as we don‘t use fake APKs or dont download infected files.


----------



## Roy4joy (Mar 22, 2013)

Virus is a microsoft sh.it and let them be worried about those.
A unix based plate form like android don't need any anti virus (as far as i know), since there are no .exe sh.its in unix or linux and same for android.
just don't install .apks from the internet always use google play store and you'll be fine.
Because those .apks can be modified and can use your phone to dail long distance calls or steal your passwords or can have a keylogger to track every thing.


----------



## knutson (Mar 22, 2013)

Roy4joy said:


> just don't install .apks from the internet always use google play store and you'll be fine.

Click to collapse



I totally agree! The problem is mostly in users, not in software. Always use software from the safe sources (official stores), and you will never have any viruses.


----------



## Gamertroid (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Do we really need an antivirus app on android? Attention required.*

You definitely need antivirus if you install unknown sources on your phone. I think smart phones need just as much security as computers, so that is why I install avast! If you use your phone very safely (e.g only install apps from Google play, don't root) You will be fine without antivirus.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## nozz3r (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Do we really need an antivirus app on android? Attention required.*

my view (as others have said) is it depends on where you surf / download apps. Have tried avast etc but generally use common sense 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## barokut (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: Do we really need an antivirus app on android? Attention required.*

I'd go with what David said. Im not using any antivirus by the way. 

Sent from my ST25i using xda app-developers app


----------



## xevar25 (Mar 27, 2013)

For PCs, viruses could appear because some person plugged in his USB with an autorun file. Unlike them, however, these aren't very rampant in smartphones. What's essentially needed for PC users is common sense, anyway. Having common sense and being careful around these things with your own (personal) smartphones, chances are you won't experience anything close to getting infected.


----------



## coltonbauman (Mar 27, 2013)

I've been using Avast for awhile, and I don't think it's hurting my phone, so why not haha.


----------



## clydedean (Apr 4, 2013)

XDguru said:


> Hey guys it's  quite confusing for me. That do we really need an antivirus on android?
> 
> Please submit ur reviews.
> If yes,why and which app you suggest.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well as far as i know if u dont download apps game and other stuff from third parties you dont need any antivirus and if u download stuff from third parties you should get antivirus atm i m using appriva cloud antivirus and its available on play store free to download you shoud give it a try i m using it cos sometime i have to download stuff from third parties If u know what i mean


----------



## AcquiredIntellect (Apr 4, 2013)

Its nice to be able to run a scan and see what apps you have downloaded that have adware in them. Its annoying when our phone starts to offer you things on its own so its cool to be able to easily find it without looking for it. Its also nice if your downloading torrent files a lot like movies and music for person to person sharers. Some people just like to though software out there that will harm you just because they can young kid learns how to render something useless or mess with it because he can and wants to you now have a way of easily detecting if something harmful is happening with your device. Like someone who doesn't know what they are doing and sets some settings that can end up harmful when they download something from an outside source that has been tampered with or marked or filled with whatever ads they please will enter your phone and you might turn it on and it offers you some boring application or takes you to some website you have never seen before all on its own...on its own like you don't touch your phone and your browser pops up and sends you there when all you wanted to do was try and call someone or use your phone now again you have an app that can detect that and give you a solution on the best way to solve it....not everyone is intelligent a lot of people could use an antivirus app just to know if there device is working properly they way they want it to. Or trouble shoot any bloated applications.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neefy (May 26, 2013)

http://www.av-test.org/en/tests/mobile-devices/android/mar-2013/


----------



## timgreen123 (May 27, 2013)

if you know about android very well you do not need any applicaiton to help you do that.
but if you do not know anything about this system. you 'd better get one applicaiton to help you prevent


----------



## fivezall (May 28, 2013)

i dont use an anti virus application for now. on the future i dont know. i really compatible without any an anti virus application for rigth now. make my smartphone running smooth like a horse 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda premium


----------



## UncleLester (May 28, 2013)

I used to use the AVG antivirus which had anti-theft feature and before that I had McAfee but they started to drain my battery, as what everybody else has said just be sensible when downloading apps


----------



## ShadowLea (May 28, 2013)

UncleLester said:


> I used to use the AVG antivirus which had anti-theft feature and before that I had McAfee but they started to drain my battery, as what everybody else has said just be sensible when downloading apps

Click to collapse



I noticed this with AVG too. About 20% in 24 hours... Not worth it. 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rahul.kapoor (May 28, 2013)

*Anti-virus*

Yes you need a Anti virus in your android because in terms of security android is not so good.


----------



## calebrocca (May 28, 2013)

*Yes!*

There are many know viruses for android. If you would like a phone that you donot have to install an antivirus then buy an iPhone!!


----------



## RootYourPhoneHD (May 28, 2013)

I think that android antivirus is useless,just wasting battery..

Sent from my LG-P700 using Tapatalk 2 app


----------



## Could Be Anyone (May 28, 2013)

Unless we are the type that aren't careful about where we get our apps and games then I see no point in using an anti virus on android


----------



## RootYourPhoneHD (May 28, 2013)

Could Be Anyone said:


> Unless we are the type that aren't careful about where we get our apps and games then I see no point in using an anti virus on android

Click to collapse



Exactly that...Google play store is trustworthy enough :thumbup:


----------



## Rhodesfreak (May 28, 2013)

RootYourPhoneHD said:


> Exactly that...Google play store is trustworthy enough :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Its better to be at the safe side.


----------



## badboy47 (May 28, 2013)

I am using LBE Privacy Guard to block certain apps permission. It has anti virus also which i use it sometimes.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## WiiDal (May 28, 2013)

In my opinion antivirus on android are basically useless, maybe there are some good utility in case of stealing 

Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus con Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (May 28, 2013)

WiiDal said:


> maybe there are some good utility in case of stealing
> 
> Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Seeing as how the first thing a thief does after stealing your device is to do a factory reset, not really.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WiiDal (May 28, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Seeing as how the first thing a thief does after stealing your device is to do a factory reset, not really.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Maybe, but in a lot of cases the only thing that thief do is extract the sim card  

Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus con Tapatalk 2


----------



## RootYourPhoneHD (May 28, 2013)

Rhodesfreak said:


> Its better to be at the safe side.

Click to collapse



Risks lead to success 

Sent from my LG-P700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UncleLester (May 28, 2013)

rahul.kapoor said:


> Yes you need a Anti virus in your android because in terms of security android is not so good.

Click to collapse



But again shouldn't it be down to the user's responsibility to be a bit more careful in what they download? We can't take common sense away from the general public. 

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 06:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------




ShadowLea said:


> Seeing as how the first thing a thief does after stealing your device is to do a factory reset, not really.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Like :thumbup:

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iBlueArrow (May 29, 2013)

I don't really bother about having an antivirus. Since the playstore already do much of the filtering, just take note about the permission given to the apps especially those from unknown sources.


----------



## Joakim112 (May 29, 2013)

if you inserted flashdrive with malwares is it possible that my android phone will be infected also?


----------



## ShadowLea (May 29, 2013)

Joakim112 said:


> if you inserted flashdrive with malwares is it possible that my android phone will be infected also?

Click to collapse



If the malware isn't specifically made for Android, no. Remember, .exe's don't work on Android. 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joakim112 (May 29, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> If the malware isn't specifically made for Android, no. Remember, .exe's don't work on Android.
> 
> Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info mate.


----------



## webbjames (May 29, 2013)

I have never used an antivirus app on my android smartphone and my phone works well.


----------



## Could Be Anyone (May 29, 2013)

Rhodesfreak said:


> Its better to be at the safe side.

Click to collapse



Honestly all the anti virus apps I tried said that the only risk my phone has is the unlocked bootloader and has root access which most people here on xda have access to in the first place.


----------



## sayou94 (May 30, 2013)

In my opinion, it's useless


----------



## YouCreateGaming (May 30, 2013)

Only download from the Play store,  and people you trust online.  If you plan to pirate an app (a paid version for free) which is illegal you will likely get a virus from it. So do not pirate apps and you should be good. Check reviews for a new app on the play store, Google might not of detected it yet. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Phone: Tmobile Samsung Galaxy s4 m919
Rom: Wicked v2
Kernel: Stock
Radio: Stock
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## tulipo (May 30, 2013)

I agree that AV is useless in android.  Just be careful where you download your app outside the market.


----------



## juse8 (May 30, 2013)

Just be careful where you download your app outside the market.In my opinion, it's useless


----------



## phoneguru9 (May 30, 2013)

XDguru said:


> Hey guys it's  quite confusing for me. That do we really need an antivirus on android?
> 
> Please submit ur reviews.
> If yes,why and which app you suggest.
> ...

Click to collapse



If am not wrong Android uses linux kernel which are generally less pron to virus attacks.....if i was a virus maker i would design one that can access your user info and activity on the internet....then se this data to various marketing companies
Many people now use android powered phones to access the internet


----------



## XDguru (May 31, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Seeing as how the first thing a thief does after stealing your device is to do a factory reset, not really.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



In this case avast is really good,cause it wont allow you to change or even go to settings,also it disables usb debugging so u cant flash either.

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowLea (May 31, 2013)

YouCreateGaming said:


> Only download from the Play store,  and people you trust online.  If you plan to pirate an app (a paid version for free) which is illegal you will likely get a virus from it. So do not pirate apps and you should be good. Check reviews for a new app on the play store, Google might not of detected it yet.

Click to collapse



That's pointless fear mongering. Which hasn't been an effective anti-piracy method since humans grew brains

Piracy only has a (virus) risk of you are a complete and utter moron. (I ought to know, our whole country does it. We even have a law that makes it legal.) 

I'm not advertising piracy,  quite the contrary. If you like an app, buy it!  

The point simply is that there are countries where A,  even free apps are blocked because of censorship (yes Americans,  there are other countries!),  and B, people can't get credit cards. Or C,  your credit card _doesnt support refunds. (every prepaid one!) _ And what choice do they have, then? How are you going to test if an app works, if the 15 minute refund does not exist? Fine for 1 euro apps,  but Next Launcher is 15,95.. And it didn't work properly! 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marzman86 (May 31, 2013)

good question.. always wondered if i should have anti virus on my phone.. but it always drained battery and never picked anything up


----------



## zelendel (May 31, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> That's pointless fear mongering. Which hasn't been an effective anti-piracy method since humans grew brains
> 
> Piracy only has a (virus) risk of you are a complete and utter moron. (I ought to know, our whole country does it. We even have a law that makes it legal.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No it is not completely. It has been found that alot of pirated apps have included things like keyloggers and data miners. Also it maybe coming that it may not be an option to pirate apps soon as I am seeing more and more paid apps use encrypted asec files instead of apks to prevent redistribution and editing, so there is not even an apk to share.


----------



## skyh1gh (May 31, 2013)

i have never used one. i dont think i need it....


----------



## Addicted2boobs (May 31, 2013)

Can an apk contain a virus or trojan?
Can they steal your phone wirelessly?


----------



## darknifeious (Jun 2, 2013)

I never use any of this.


----------



## NazS! (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't think its necessary. It just slow down your phone. For rooted devices, maybe its needed.


----------



## Username invalid (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't like my settings and files/folders being messed up. That's why I prefer to flash everything myself manually instead of using ROM Manager, GooManager, etc. And system care apps that claim to increase performance, battery, wifi, etc.


----------



## Jaistah (Jun 25, 2013)

zelendel said:


> No it is not completely. It has been found that alot of pirated apps have included things like keyloggers and data miners. Also it maybe coming that it may not be an option to pirate apps soon as I am seeing more and more paid apps use encrypted asec files instead of apks to prevent redistribution and editing, so there is not even an apk to share.

Click to collapse



CRACK APPS may contain malwares or adwares but before you install it,  your phone actually ask permission to install it and from there you can distinguish if its fake or not. Problem is with users who can't determine things like that.  So I suggest install an anti-virus but don't auto run it.  Only activate it when you are about to install something,  you can do that via forcestop or greenify. 


Sent from my SHV-E300L using xda premium


----------



## XDguru (Jun 26, 2013)

Jaistah said:


> CRACK APPS may contain malwares or adwares but before you install it,  your phone actually ask permission to install it and from there you can distinguish if its fake or not. Problem is with users who can't determine things like that.  So I suggest install an anti-virus but don't auto run it.  Only activate it when you are about to install something,  you can do that via forcestop or greenify.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SHV-E300L using xda premium

Click to collapse



Good suggestion..  

Sent from my MT11i using xda


----------



## beef_supreme (Jun 26, 2013)

Never needed one. Just be smart about sites you visit and what you download.


----------



## somekiddingguy (Jun 29, 2013)

*Antivirus is up to you!*

I've read some posts here and there, it really is a good question, in fact it's the most problematic question concerning smartphones - let me explain:

Antivirus, as we all know, is a software that is intended to protect our private data to keep them private & possibly to protects our PC (when we want the PC we want it fully functional) - in a general definition.

Antivirus got so popular because of Microsoft "coding monkeys" making stupid security gaps in the most (unfortunately) popular operation system (that is Windows of curse) widely used - will now you know how much I like Microsoft.

Maybe some users are unfamiliar with Linux distros (like Ubuntu, Fedora ...), but these operation system actually don't need any antiviral protection since the teams working behind these OSes are really (really!!) called developers! They always work hard to fix these OSes (operations systems) and make them more secure with their daily updates (and we don't pay them a $, surely not like the amount of $ spent on Microsoft) because they care about us and as they want to feel free filling their computers with private data they want us to feel free too.

The thing is, lots of people have Windows installed as their OS, and they know that antivirus is a must!! (and it's really a must - if you don't have an antivirus in your Windows, then your like Alice in Wonderland, have no idea about whats going on!), that is why when buying a smartphone (smartphone has a continuous internet connection - the "distribution center" of the viruses) they automatically feel the need for an antivirus, and maybe they are right, I bet that there are at least 20 private photos and 2 private movies and God knows what types of email and messages you send via your new smartphone! And that's not including those who actually integrate their phones as a part of their work (they are forced by law to keep any work documents in a safe places).

So, your phones are probably your life! And you need to keep your life safe!

Android is Linux based (thank God it's not Windows), you should be in a real safe hands, and I might add, that the contribution of Google to Android (and Linux) project was a Big Bang for these projects, so the acceleration in their development increased greatly - But be sure to get the updates!

I personally don't use any antivirus software, but this is because I'm deep into the ocean and I know where the sharks are hidden.
Lookout Mobile Security in “Lookout mobile threat report,” August, 2011 said:
85% of smartphones do not employ antivirus protection.
15% of smartphone users that did employ antivirus
protection, 1 in 5 had reported being infected by mobile malware​
There ARE malwares (viruses) for smartphones, don't think they don't exist, but they can't actually do a thing in Android. They are helpless, unless you give them the power to execute as they should, and by this I mean root privileges! All the rooted phones must be aware of the app they download and install in their devices, before installing an app (even if it is from Google Play Store), you should check the list of permissions carefully!! And try not to download any apps from unknown sources. And last but not least, don't EVER give any root permissions to unknown apps.

I am sure that if you follow these directions, you won't be needing any antivirus app in your smartphones, but if you suspect that your going to miss something, and you feel pretty protective for you data and smartphone, I suggest you don't take the risk and apply the needed (and proved!) protection for your device - but expect for some battery drains for it isn't a perfect solution for mobile devices.


----------



## teddydude (Jun 30, 2013)

XDguru said:


> Hey guys it's  quite confusing for me. That do we really need an antivirus on android?
> 
> Please submit ur reviews.
> If yes,why and which app you suggest.
> ...

Click to collapse



I know I'm waking a dead thread here...but yes, anything connected to www is


----------



## ch4zzy (Jun 30, 2013)

I use an antivirus and it protected me from installing some apps with annoying ads. I'm on root now and I prefer to have an av,especially that I install apps from different sources than the Play Market. Althought installing an av for a common user is pointless.

Wysłane z mojego LT22i za pomocą Tapatalk 4


----------



## Underblaze (Jun 30, 2013)

Never needed one


----------



## Bishal Pranto Roy (Jul 2, 2013)

Firewall mostly.

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium

If I Have Helped You Can You Press
.
.
THANKS BUTTON
.
.
To support Me.


----------



## pepo.k (Jul 2, 2013)

I dont know any reason for antivirus

Sent from my Incredible S using xda app-developers app


----------



## hydrogen993 (Jul 2, 2013)

i think that phone don't need antivirus and task killer


----------



## fajol89 (Jul 4, 2013)

I have never used or needed one... also because it sucks a lot of battery...


----------



## Dabolx (Jul 4, 2013)

I don't think that we need antivirus except for anti-theft. It just draining battery devil that doesn't help in any other way (at least these days, we don't know what will happen in future).


----------



## caiorsiqueira (Jul 4, 2013)

No!


----------



## AdisR (Jul 4, 2013)

I dont have one. I think its just a huge battery killer


----------



## oziboy (Jul 5, 2013)

fajol89 said:


> I have never used or needed one... also because it sucks a lot of battery...

Click to collapse



Nahhh use Dr.web doesn't suck that much just play less on it phone xD

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## UnrealChrisG (Jul 5, 2013)

Don't waste your battery or CPU power, just be careful when downloading apps and you will be fine


----------



## Felosis (Jul 5, 2013)

*I don't*

I've been using android from the beginning and Linux in general for many years and have never used an AntiVirus/Spyware program... I've also never had a virus, spyware, etc... on either.


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 5, 2013)

Aparently, judging from the recent reports of security leaks, malware and other junk, _you only need a virus scanner if you download apps through the Play Store._ 

If you use 'alternative sources' you're perfectly fine. Say what you will, but ALL malware thus far has been found in the Play Store. _Not_ outside it. (That russian thing, the apps mentioned in a thread a few pages onwards, this: http://bluebox.com/corporate-blog/bluebox-uncovers-android-master-key/ )

I love how that makes everyone who says "You can't get malware if you download only from the Play Store, you can only get it if you pirate stuff" look like a complete hypocrite and utter moron... No offence, it's just funny. 

Which is *not* to say you should pirate. Let's make that part clear.


----------



## alkatro (Jul 6, 2013)

I think, No.


----------



## Anon5978 (Jul 6, 2013)

I used one in the past and it never helped me.

Sent from my Razr HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bmwkeith (Jul 8, 2013)

No,  if you use common sense. 

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 8, 2013)

XDguru said:


> Hey guys it's  quite confusing for me. That do we really need an antivirus on android?
> 
> Please submit ur reviews.
> If yes,why and which app you suggest.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice question... I've tested almost all the AV apps on Android & they DON'T REMOVE/FIX the files infected with any virus. They only detect malwares. So it's just waste of Battery & RAM in fact. Though avast! for Android provides many cool options for free such as anti theft, firewall, etc. So just don't feel that you're secured by installing any so called AV.

Bottomline: No, you don't need any AV for Android. You have to scan Phone/SDCard separately from you're PC AV.


----------



## emtzzz (Jul 8, 2013)

I had Norton Mobile before, doesn't really feel any differences and it never even once in it's subscription period noticed me of any kind of virus in my phone. So I don't think it's necessary.


----------



## sanpolac (Jul 8, 2013)

I think it necesary, but for rooted user it is recommended


----------



## jimbo.levy (Jul 8, 2013)

No, they're a complete waste of time unless you're totally careless with your device.
Also, having the app running in the background and in the notification bar all the time saps more of the battery.
Just exercise a little caution when downloading your daily dose of porno and you'll have nothing to worry about.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hawk05 (Jul 8, 2013)

i think i don´t need a antivirus app. just my brain

but in the futher this can maybe change?


----------



## Amigo77 (Jul 9, 2013)

Dabolx said:


> I don't think that we need antivirus except for anti-theft. It just draining battery devil that doesn't help in any other way (at least these days, we don't know what will happen in future).

Click to collapse



Absolutely right

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## iva37 (Jul 9, 2013)

The main danger for the Android platform - is the secret sending of SMS messages for your money. This is called the virus for Android. Most people in the world does not understand security. Moreover, many people do not even understand (or not) in the settings of your ROM. Just a quick pinch on the button to install the application and all .. If we talk about the users who use a narrow range of programs for their tasks, they probably do not need Anti-Virus, because they already know their programs. And if you're a tester or doing a lot of experiments, then there is no time for attention to the needs of the new application.. And then comes to the rescue Anti-Virus, which automatically will follow up the new program, and you can not spend your time and attention to the analysis of the situation. Thus, while there is a threat to send secret SMS, in most cases, anti-virus needs.
Which to choose? I can tell you from experience that in comparison with other, very good anti-virus Doctor Web is. There is a free version, which is enough for most.
play google => Dr.Web Anti-virus Light


----------



## zelendel (Jul 9, 2013)

iva37 said:


> The main danger for the Android platform - is the secret sending of SMS messages for your money. This is called the virus for Android. Most people in the world does not understand security. Moreover, many people do not even understand (or not) in the settings of your ROM. Just a quick pinch on the button to install the application and all .. If we talk about the users who use a narrow range of programs for their tasks, they probably do not need Anti-Virus, because they already know their programs. And if you're a tester or doing a lot of experiments, then there is no time for attention to the needs of the new application.. And then comes to the rescue Anti-Virus, which automatically will follow up the new program, and you can not spend your time and attention to the analysis of the situation. Thus, while there is a threat to send secret SMS, in most cases, anti-virus needs.
> Which to choose? I can tell you from experience that in comparison with other, very good anti-virus Doctor Web is. There is a free version, which is enough for most.
> play google => Dr.Web Anti-virus Light

Click to collapse



See if you are a tester and you miss something like that then your not a very good tester. If you are not paying attention to the permissions an app needs then you got no one to blame but yourself. As long as you get your apps from a trusted source and pay attention anti virus are pretty much pointless. Not to mention most do catch the type of things you described.

Wayne Tech Nexus


----------



## DesertHawk (Jul 9, 2013)

Hell no. This aint windows lol

Sent from my C6603 using xda premium


----------



## felixlong (Jul 9, 2013)

antivirus app is usefull on Android, But it shouldn't be just copy of Windows, It should provide these features:
  1, Monitor which APP is doing malicious things like (Send SMS, Phone Call).
  2, Revoke hamfull permissions required by APP.
  3, Block malicious website.


----------



## iva37 (Jul 9, 2013)

zelendel said:


> See if you are a tester and you miss something like that then your not a very good tester. If you are not paying attention to the permissions an app needs then you got no one to blame but yourself. As long as you get your apps from a trusted source and pay attention anti virus are pretty much pointless. Not to mention most do catch the type of things you described.
> 
> Wayne Tech Nexus

Click to collapse



You are right, but we are talking about different things. For most users need antivirus. If I talk about myself personally, I don't need an antivirus. If we talk about testing programs that are not part of any project, and you тестируешь in search of something new and many many programs over a short period of time, then it will not be superfluous to use anti-virus. If we talk about testing programs that are part of the project, which has goals and objectives, then don't need an antivirus. The result of all this for most users this - if there's a threat, then we need protection from this threat. Do you agree?


----------



## Blowntoaster (Jul 9, 2013)

*Bettter to have and not need...*

Using Lookout. low on battery use, does not use a lot of RAM. Scans once a day, scans apps and any APK before install. has a few features such as remote wipe, remote scream, Signal Flare -  that sends a location just before your battery dies etc.

As they say, it is better to have and not need something, than to need something and not have it.


----------



## khainqk (Jul 10, 2013)

I think it is unnecessary, it slows down my phone


----------



## WildfireDEV (Jul 10, 2013)

I believe it is not needed as it just takes up space on your phone and uses the phones resources. I have used android for quite a while now and my dad has used it since the first android phone and neither of us have still come across any viruses or rogue apps.


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 beta

**Press the thanks button if I have helped you.


----------



## Jensgar (Jul 10, 2013)

Not necessary


----------



## 0killer (Jul 17, 2013)

To be on the safe side just use an Antivirus.

There are good free offers (Avast, Lookout, ..)

And the impact on the phone is nearly Zero.


----------



## anonymousidentity (Jul 17, 2013)

*Depends..*

I will put this simply.. the requirement for an antivirus purely depends on how you use your device.. that is.. if you are what you call a "good boy" android user and you dont really explore beyond the play-store.. you really dont need an antivirus.. but if you are constantly downloading .apk files from the internet.. it's better to have one installed as there is a good chance that one of these files might be a malware, especially if it is not a popular application.. other than that.. you can also install an antivirus for it's anti theft features, some of which are really useful! Final verdict: i would say you should install a free antivirus on your device (i use AVG antivirus) just in case..


----------



## jianmushi (Jul 17, 2013)

Not really, because antivirus apps cant perform their job properly due to google authentication permission in different areas


----------



## PlayingPoise (Jul 17, 2013)

I had Avast! for a while because of message blocking, but it just ate battery so I recently got rid of it. It's pointless


----------



## nishcash (Jul 18, 2013)

Most computers don't even have anti viruses now. Why would a phone.


----------



## iMMMOOO (Jul 18, 2013)

I think no need, that really depend on users, do not install un-verified apps.


----------



## UnNaMeD__ (Jul 18, 2013)

XDguru said:


> Hey guys it's  quite confusing for me. That do we really need an antivirus on android?
> 
> Please submit ur reviews.
> If yes,why and which app you suggest.
> ...

Click to collapse



No need


----------



## ASMI1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Android is a linux based os and linux is the most secured OS so no need for antivirus but  maybe an app to block spams is needed.


----------



## Bishal Pranto Roy (Jul 19, 2013)

XDguru said:


> Hey guys it's  quite confusing for me. That do we really need an antivirus on android?
> 
> Please submit ur reviews.
> If yes,why and which app you suggest.
> ...

Click to collapse



I use it for firewall!!!


----------



## abhi7395 (Jul 19, 2013)

no antivirus is needed...android is secure os...proved...


----------



## zelendel (Jul 19, 2013)

abhi7395 said:


> no antivirus is needed...android is secure os...proved...

Click to collapse



It is only as secure as people's common sense

Wayne Tech Nexus


----------



## syndragon (Jul 20, 2013)

I have never used antivirus even in Windows, so i think it depends mostly of how good u choose your sources.


----------



## lemondroid (Jul 20, 2013)

I never had or ever felt the need to have one


----------



## pairdime (Jul 20, 2013)

I think with proper usage of your phone, you willy do not need antivirus.

If you are installing random APKs, it would be a good idea to patch your master key exploits.

For those APKs with root access, you can never really be sure. If they come from the play store or are a major app off of google code, then you should be ok imo.


----------



## mikenzb (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't even see why you would need one, I don't even have a anti-virus on my pc, Just like how anti-virus programs slow down your pc, An anti-virus on a android phone is just gonna slow it down and waste battery. 

Atleast thats what I think.


----------



## cuseme (Jul 20, 2013)

Currently, I do not think cell phones are succeptabile to traditional PC viruses; however, as phones/mobile operating systems evolve, I can see antivirus software being a must. I wunder what is taking so long for this mobile virus outbreak??

Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda premium


----------



## stevecarell1 (Jul 20, 2013)

i think you dont need one till you are carefull with your device.....


----------



## gius321 (Jul 20, 2013)

*We Are Advanced Users*

We All Are Advanced Users, This Means That We Don't Have Any Viruses In PC , right ?   ... so it's not necessarily  to have mobile antivirus... but you should have one... https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.trustgo.mobile.security this app is great antivirus... there are some harmful apps on play store , so if you don't use antivirus your never understand the risk ... most mobile AVs don't tell if ap is harm but this app above is really cool, it tells everything...


----------



## loadedscissors (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't see the point in an antivirus on android, there are far to few exploits to make it worth while. Get Bluebox Security Scanner check your patched for the latest exploits then proceed to enjoy all of your battery and processing power, rather than sacrificing it at the alter of the anti-virus gods.


----------



## ekeixdurden (Jul 20, 2013)

Don't need it in Windows, How can you need a antivirus on your Android?...


----------



## sameen.asil (Jul 21, 2013)

I dont think you need to put anyy kind of anti virus..just dont install stupid apps which makes the phone run slower


----------



## kchannel9 (Jul 25, 2013)

ekeixdurden said:


> Don't need it in Windows, How can you need a antivirus on your Android?...

Click to collapse



You definitely need one in Windows.

sent from my GS2/ET4G (AOKP/CM Rootbox 4.1, 20130627 build, with Lightning Zap kernel ver. 4) on Xparent Tapatalk2


----------



## symec (Jul 31, 2013)

i don´t think so because the phone is gonna to be busy by the antivirus process


----------



## mitchell985 (Jul 31, 2013)

I've got avg but I more use it for the scream on the anti virus when I mute and then lost my phone

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## oziboy (Aug 3, 2013)

I use Dr.Web anti-virus 8 on my IncS and drweb antivirus space on my pc but you better don't use it for phone (it slows your phone down) better use drweb antivirus light instead for phone

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## lenieto3 (Aug 6, 2013)

mrvlhs said:


> To be honest with you, you just need to be carefull and don't install things from sources you don't trust. Having that said, I still use Avast! Mobile Security because it has an anti-theft feature which I highly appreciate.

Click to collapse



If you want anti-theft give a try to preyprojectdotcom


----------



## sold2 (Aug 26, 2013)

oziboy said:


> I use Dr.Web anti-virus 8 on my IncS and drweb antivirus space on my pc but you better don't use it for phone (it slows your phone down) better use drweb antivirus light instead for phone
> 
> Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium

Click to collapse



Only Bitdefender!   
One and the best! 
I use that av on my phone and my pc,look test on av-test.org 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## anilyarki (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't think we need any antivirus crap on the phone. As long as you download legitimate applications from known sources. Yes we do need a good anti theft. I personally use and recommend avast anti theft solutions. 

Sent from my Lenovo P770 using xda app-developers app


----------



## guspeed (Aug 27, 2013)

Just don't download crap you're not sure about and you should be OK


----------



## Wizzy_121 (Aug 27, 2013)

I have used anti virus on my android and the scan did not detect any problem until I once scanned the files on my computer and it caught the bugs. Since then I know these anti virus for phones are no good. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## XDguru (Aug 28, 2013)

Wizzy_121 said:


> I have used anti virus on my android and the scan did not detect any problem until I once scanned the files on my computer and it caught the bugs. Since then I know these anti virus for phones are no good.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Which antivirus do you use?

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## XDguru (Aug 28, 2013)

I am currently using avast for anti theft reasons.It cost me around 30 to 40 mb of ram.so I use greenify to freez it,in the mean time the main anti theft process runs in background and gives me necessary protection and I helps me save a lot of memory, so the result is a fast and secure phone.

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lgrootnoob (Aug 28, 2013)

i would only use google verify apps option and would stay away from any av
U also found a study by chainsdd i think where he said something about av on android only looks at app names
so if you have com.noshoufu.su
and you change it to com.cheese.pantsonfire
it wont get detected.
whats sad is that i cant find the link


----------



## sayedrman (Aug 28, 2013)

Just another way to make money

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lyg (Aug 31, 2013)

Just uninstall it


----------



## oziboy (Sep 16, 2013)

sayedrman said:


> Just another way to make money
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Hhhhhh u pay money for dat?  I use blackmart and download teh data from the webs loooo

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## zubairamd (Sep 17, 2013)

XDguru said:


> Hey guys it's  quite confusing for me. That do we really need an antivirus on android?
> 
> Please submit ur reviews.
> If yes,why and which app you suggest.
> ...

Click to collapse



No never..
Android runs apps in a sandbox environment so basically there is no malware threat on this platform.

I never installed any antivirus app

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LycanPower (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't think so, I never use it and my phone is fine.


----------



## Karchikumar (Sep 20, 2013)

It will be fine for a certain period of time only .Then it will be dead slow processing...

So I recommended an antivirus for the Mobile for tweak performance ever... Also install the anti theft to protect yours from theft......

Regards...
Karchikumar


Hit thanks if this helped you. .. 

Sent from my Xperia U using xda app-developers app


----------



## LycanPower (Sep 22, 2013)

Karchikumar said:


> It will be fine for a certain period of time only .Then it will be dead slow processing...
> 
> So I recommended an antivirus for the Mobile for tweak performance ever... Also install the anti theft to protect yours from theft......
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think that performance with antivirus is worse even, just my opinion.


----------



## STiCKxaH (Sep 26, 2013)

*Anti-Virus For your Droid*

*You Wont Need to Download a Anti-Virus if you are careful About What you download.Dont download "Wishy-Washy" Applications.*
Man,i have used a Droid for years,you occasionally hit a app with some adware. ADWARE SUCKS! xD so Just download a app that Searches for adware and removes it (On User Request only) And you should be safe. Other than that Enjoy your week !

*Remember STiCKxaH Loves you *


----------



## samirspatil (Sep 26, 2013)

I use avast. for anti theft. But with googles device manager that function is not needed. so am uninstalling it.


----------



## Sanjay (Sep 26, 2013)

samirspatil said:


> I use avast. for anti theft. But with googles device manager that function is not needed. so am uninstalling it.

Click to collapse



I have tested avast on android,it dint work for me.
I purpose fully kept trozon,virus on sdcard and scaned.
Result was "No virus found"

Sent from my A1 using xda premium


----------



## Xperia_Modder (Sep 26, 2013)

antivirus on smartphone aren't useful, just be careful on what you download/install


----------



## superbfahad (Sep 28, 2013)

*superfahad*



XDguru said:


> Hey guys it's  quite confusing for me. That do we really need an antivirus on android?
> 
> Please submit ur reviews.
> If yes,why and which app you suggest.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are using so many application which downloaded and installed by non Google Play Store then you need to install Antivirus. If not then noo need to install Antivirus on your Android.


----------



## DarkStopDying (Sep 28, 2013)

superbfahad said:


> If you are using so many application which downloaded and installed by non Google Play Store then you need to install Antivirus. If not then noo need to install Antivirus on your Android.

Click to collapse



really a few viruses are fun every now and then!


----------



## UBUNTUSERO (Sep 30, 2013)

Nunca e usado antivirus en android, creo que no es necesario, solo hay que tener cueidado con las aplicaciones que se instalar y ver que que funciones controlan antes de la instalacion.

El sentido comun es el mejor antivirus!


And never used antivirus in android, I think it is necessary, you just have to have cueidado with applications that install and see that it functions control before installation.

Common sense is the best antivirus!


----------



## JimFre (Sep 30, 2013)

As previously mentioned, if you install a lot of crap from download sites and surf dodgy websites with your android device, then yeah, get a decent AV program. Fortunately if it is too late, android devices are a bit easier than e.g. your windows machine to reinstall if things go wrong.


----------



## Magamo (Oct 4, 2013)

Just have a spot of common sense.  Android is based on Linux, and is secure by design.  The dangers come from the few apps out there that are malicious, and not traditional viruses which are all coded to take advantage of open exploitable bugs in Windows.  Keep away from untrusted applications that require root privileges for no discernable reason and you should be fine.


----------



## 19pl92 (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't use antivirus app because i am the best antivirus


----------



## Alfanoid (Oct 4, 2013)

Not using anything. I want permissions control explicitly set by the user per app.


----------



## Mamutsxda (Oct 5, 2013)

If you think you know what you are doing, than you'll never need one.


----------



## blackdoom77 (Oct 6, 2013)

*you don't need 'em*



XDguru said:


> Hey guys it's  quite confusing for me. That do we really need an antivirus on android?
> 
> Please submit ur reviews.
> If yes,why and which app you suggest.
> ...

Click to collapse



Never used it, my device is fine until now


----------



## kratosrazor (Oct 6, 2013)

I've never used antivirus app on my phone.


----------



## dacthangtw (Oct 6, 2013)

No
No
No


----------



## XDguru (Oct 6, 2013)

dacthangtw said:


> No
> No
> No

Click to collapse



Bt why why why. 

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## H4CK_H0PP3R (Oct 6, 2013)

I am bit confused , I have heard lot about malewares so I do still afraid to do any monetary transactions on my android, meanwhile I installed lot of apps which are for from unknown sources in some eagar , so I am still not sure to do any transactions or not , this is my first android nexus 7, I have avg antivirus which sometimes keeps telling me some root apps n some hacking apps are viruses .so I still can't trust my droid ,so any tips on it .

Sent from Nexus 7 3G using XDA Premium @ Indishell Lab


----------



## Spl4tt (Oct 6, 2013)

XDguru said:


> Bt why why why.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Because it's stupid.
And you have to be stupid when you install malicious software on your phone, especially now that all apps get verified


----------



## brontolon (Oct 6, 2013)

I think a virus on the phone too slow


----------



## zubairamd (Oct 8, 2013)

H4CK_H0PP3R said:


> I am bit confused , I have heard lot about malewares so I do still afraid to do any monetary transactions on my android, meanwhile I installed lot of apps which are for from unknown sources in some eagar , so I am still not sure to do any transactions or not , this is my first android nexus 7, I have avg antivirus which sometimes keeps telling me some root apps n some hacking apps are viruses .so I still can't trust my droid ,so any tips on it .
> 
> Sent from Nexus 7 3G using XDA Premium @ Indishell Lab

Click to collapse



Man delete that app or you will be the one starting a thread in near future stating"slow nexus 7".

These are worthless apps and also malware, be it PC or android does not affect monetary transactions.

A malware on android does not run in background, always slowing it. I never had an antivirus and I am happy and never got attacked by any.

They all report false positives and cannot scan deeper, but only your apps as android runs apps in a sandbox environment, thereby failing the app to go deeper and scan.

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## JMMPRATES (Oct 9, 2013)

Never used on my phone, and never had problems:good:


----------



## H4CK_H0PP3R (Oct 10, 2013)

zubairamd said:


> Man delete that app or you will be the one starting a thread in near future stating"slow nexus 7".
> 
> These are worthless apps and also malware, be it PC or android does not affect monetary transactions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I know, But what should i do if some famous apps which i downloaded from playstore always says maleware/viruses by antiviruses ? Should i trust it ? Even some rooted apps shows its maleware even though downloaded from playstore... I am sooner going to wipe my full data so will do takecare on it, BTW Just answer me does maleware or any viruses except trojans could trouble me while doing any bank transactions ?? or its just only makes my phone slow ? I am new to android, I am 101% sure about my PC /Laptop that they are safe but cant trust Android.


----------



## rxzcums (Oct 10, 2013)

JMMPRATES said:


> Never used on my phone, and never had problems:good:

Click to collapse



it's good! but there is really some app do something baddly, hope we never meet it~

rxz


----------



## baydude (Oct 10, 2013)

Isn't there anti theft apps without antivirus?


----------



## TheAnon (Oct 11, 2013)

Hell no, they're useless, except for the anti theft features. 

Sent from my LT26i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## NubzX (Oct 11, 2013)

H4CK_H0PP3R said:


> Well I know, But what should i do if some famous apps which i downloaded from playstore always says maleware/viruses by antiviruses ? Should i trust it ? Even some rooted apps shows its maleware even though downloaded from playstore... I am sooner going to wipe my full data so will do takecare on it, BTW Just answer me does maleware or any viruses except trojans could trouble me while doing any bank transactions ?? or its just only makes my phone slow ? I am new to android, I am 101% sure about my PC /Laptop that they are safe but cant trust Android.

Click to collapse



And here we see zubairamd point being proven about false positives.


----------



## zubairamd (Oct 23, 2013)

NubzX said:


> And here we see zubairamd point being proven about false positives.

Click to collapse



Yeah mate!! Thanks for just mentioning me..


----------



## jmepogeta147359 (Oct 23, 2013)

i've use avast but. after i've tried custom rom i never install antivirus.


----------



## patri3x (Oct 25, 2013)

NO NO NO...Android at all do NOT need antivirus app at all...Here are the reasons...
1.Waste of space,
2.Consumes RAM,
3.Drains battery faster as processes are running continuously in background,
4.There are no viruses for Android...If they do exists they are spywares(Or security loopholes in security in OS or malicious apps injected with malicious code) which are beyond capacity of antivirus to detect...
5.Finally(which don't happen to normal people unless someone is interested doing it) If someone wants to hack your device or monitor your device,then also it cannot be helped... Any technology is not foolproof...
6.List will go on... But use of antivirus in android will never be justified...

*So if you are using antivirus for locating your lost/stolen device then use separate app for it,NO need of antivirus for it *
*Neither we need privacy monitor or any other crap antivirus provides...Basically its good for nothing.What i meant cons always overpower pros in this case.*

_Also i know this is not perfect answer i may be wrong so if you feel that way please feel free to correct me... _

Android must strive for making it safe and secure OS


----------



## karburutu (Oct 25, 2013)

Not needed.
You just need to protect your phone from yourself (installing apps that you don't trust) and from thieves.


----------



## akshatmassy (Oct 26, 2013)

No

Sent from my HUAWEI-U8850 using xda premium


----------



## Deepak sai (Oct 26, 2013)

No and yes.Because antivirus only helps to dectect anonymous activitys and theaft protection.

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Osamabinatiq (Oct 26, 2013)

Antivirus apps make my phone slow and lag alot

Sent from my X10i using xda app-developers app


----------



## JamesDain (Oct 26, 2013)

I had used Avast and AVG in the past.  Except for anti theft features and warning of adware (Airpush) while installing a new app, did not feel any need for them.


----------



## rakijaman (Dec 6, 2013)

I just installed avast because need anti theft, so after anti theft is installed I removed avast Security 

Sent from my GT-5660


----------



## SonicXXX (Dec 6, 2013)

so many chooses, which one to get.....hm


----------



## Spl4tt (Dec 6, 2013)

rakijaman said:


> I just installed avast because need anti theft, so after anti theft is installed I removed avast Security
> 
> Sent from my GT-5660

Click to collapse



Get cerberus man. I don't trust avast.
And just never use antivirus apps on android..


----------



## joshua.henry (Dec 6, 2013)

I see no reason (YET) to load AV on Android. No real reports of any viruses going around. Also just be smart what you install or open.


----------



## choji7 (Dec 7, 2013)

joshua.henry said:


> I see no reason (YET) to load AV on Android. No real reports of any viruses going around. Also just be smart what you install or open.

Click to collapse



At this point I would have to say it would depend on how safe you want to be with your data. I've heard that hackers try to target rooted devices more as they are (generally) more vulnerable, but you would have to do something stupid/download something stupid to get a virus on android. Not running anti virus on a windows computer on the other hand is like going around naked. There are ads that load on webpages that can give you viruses even, anti virus is almost required for windows at this point.


----------



## HENRY131 (Dec 7, 2013)

XDguru said:


> Hey guys it's  quite confusing for me. That do we really need an antivirus on android?
> 
> Please submit ur reviews.
> If yes,why and which app you suggest.
> ...

Click to collapse





I think dedicating myself to the computer from my point of view the answer is simple, it is true that there are few viruses for this operating system but there obviously is no windows but we spend money on a mobile high-end because taking risks by not install a program to safeguard our terminal.

greetings to everyone.

---------- Post added at 03:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:07 AM ----------




HENRY131 said:


> I think dedicating myself to the computer from my point of view the answer is simple, it is true that there are few viruses for this operating system but there obviously is no windows but we spend money on a mobile high-end because taking risks by not install a program to safeguard our terminal.
> 
> greetings to everyone.

Click to collapse




sorry, another very important point to remember is if you make payments through the phone, I think it's very important to be well protected against data theft, phishing, etc., that we Might cause great damage so in my opinion is needed.


----------



## CyReNiUsX (Dec 7, 2013)

I've always installed AVG and Lookout just to be safe. But after reading everyone's comments about it, I think I won't anymore. lol


----------



## fernandismary (Jan 2, 2014)

*Antivirus For Android*

Visit the site: www . antivirusforandroid . org/ and know the best possible guidance and solution to antivirus for android.


----------



## frankthet (Jan 2, 2014)

I use Avast, too. But i'm not sure if it is needed


----------



## hoangpro1234 (Jan 2, 2014)

I used avast, because it is very good


----------



## XDguru (Jan 2, 2014)

frankthet said:


> I use Avast, too. But i'm not sure if it is needed

Click to collapse



After going through all above posts, I don't think you need an antivirus,but as per antitheft is concerned..avast is a good choice.


----------



## 89lordaeron89 (Jan 5, 2014)

I use avast...i cn fully utilise its function and it's the best to protect your phone (especially if you are rooted)....it's antitheft when combined with rooted, makes it almost indestructible (unless if you destroy the phone loll).

kaspersky is toooo slow

avg is good, lots of features, but easy to uninstall

comodo has lots of functions aswell, but again, easy to uninstall

check out av test on google...they have a special android section and they test out heaps of different softwares and how they affect battery,etc

hit thanks if i helped!


----------



## vzsisp (Jan 5, 2014)

i dont think it's a need for android to have such as antivirus if you dont install suspicious apps frequently. all you need is, from my opinion, some ads blocker like adaway or else because android is filled with built-in android ads


----------



## Scripts (Jan 5, 2014)

I doubt it. If there were more android viruses out there then it might be an idea to get an antivirus. Other then that there's no point in wasting space and speed.

Sent from ALCATEL One Touch Fierce


----------



## icebergz12 (Jan 5, 2014)

I've always stood firm that its pointless to protect against viruses on android. G the real threat would be cloud storage imho. It makes me very nervous all my information that Google has etc. What can you do?Lol prayer helps me sleep at night not antivirus.?

Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## galaxytab2user (Jan 5, 2014)

i'm not using any antivirus app because it's eating precious ram. if you're careful enough, you don't need it


----------



## rakijaman (Jan 5, 2014)

Since lately I'm using AVL it's some kind of advanced protection and not like other antiviruses, ram usage is 4mb and reason why using it is because always warns me when I install some app is it risky and why, I hate adwares!!

Sent from my GT-5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sandm4n (Jan 6, 2014)

I keep TrustGo greenified just in case.

I chose TrustGo due to this: http://www.av-test.org/en/tests/mobile-devices/android/jan-2013/
They did a test on many AV products... TrustGo seemed to be the clear winner.


----------



## Dio_ (Jan 6, 2014)

Never had one I don't think you need one

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gopars (Jan 6, 2014)

Never thinking using antivirus on my android device 

i9300 64Gb , Ipad 2 3G+wifi 64Gb
Retired phone : i9000 , i9100 - N7000 , N7100 - P1000 , P6800 - Xperia Arc S , Xperia M - LG P990 - Iphone 4, 4s - Oppo Mirror R819


----------



## robrobbbbb (Jan 6, 2014)

I think that as long as you know the source of the apps you install are reliable it is not needed


----------



## AR SMARTY (Jan 6, 2014)

i use Kaspersky Mobile 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## promohammad (Jan 10, 2014)

No need but I see that it is an additional app


----------



## famazi (Jan 10, 2014)

robrobbbbb said:


> I think that as long as you know the source of the apps you install are reliable it is not needed

Click to collapse



Agreed. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## azureskies (Jan 10, 2014)

I've never used one because of ram limitations on my devices. Generally, I think it's fine to go without one. Some apps do go a little wild with their permissions, but there are other things out there to help you with those.


----------



## kupuk23 (Jan 12, 2014)

No need for me, just install the apps carefully and read the review of the app first. :good:


----------



## Badbob117 (Jan 12, 2014)

*I have used air push detector*

At one point i had some strange pop up notifications happening in my notification bar. They were pretty intrusive and would randomly pop up and tell me to buy this game and that game , regardless of what i was doing.. 

 My buddy pointed me in the right direction to a air push detector on the play store. Right away identified the bad culprit!  I deleted the app and  lef them a nasy review!  Then i left the air push detector a 5 star review. 

That is about all the experiience i had with nasty apps. But no i do not use any anti virus on a regular basis. Notification pop ups are the onlly type of "virus" i have encountered..


----------



## assassinst (Jan 12, 2014)

grungemann said:


> i think it just drain battery faster and use a lot of ram..

Click to collapse



yes that's what i think. seems my device only 1700mAh and 490mB RAM, antivirus's look like virus for my device LoL :laugh:


----------



## Asif Wani (Jan 12, 2014)

*nopz*

not needed!!


----------



## JJKPL (Jan 12, 2014)

I think it's not necessary. You should just use your phone carefully.


----------



## Alexandar-II (Jan 12, 2014)

JJKPL said:


> I think it's not necessary. You should just use your phone carefully.

Click to collapse



How carefully, what do you mean by that


----------



## mirfaghihi (Jan 12, 2014)

*antivirus*

i have installed avast but not using it mean i freezes it having my xperia ion about a year  with out antivirus not having any virus problem yet


----------



## hambuger (Jan 13, 2014)

Just another way for people to make money, I guess..


----------



## X0LARIUM (Jan 13, 2014)

On second thoughts...been with Android for the last 6 years. Not exactly happy always, but never understood what all this ho-hum was about. I mean, they keep saying "Android is unsafe...Android is unsafe" But no one cares to explain how and why. 

Say, for one moment, we believe them. So what exactly is Google stealing from me? My contact details? My messages? My SMS(I barely use it anyways)? Where exactly do I need to start worrying? 

I even read a report saying Android is so vulnerable, a user can wake up one morning to a completely (remote-) wiped device. Never seen or heard that happen in the last five years to anyone...

So...I guess it's your choice in the end...


----------



## akashtaker001 (Jan 13, 2014)

Never really used antivirus. Just keep the App installation from Unknown Sources disabled.


----------



## JJKPL (Jan 13, 2014)

First of all, don't visit suspicious webpages, check every app you download from Google Play and don't install unauthorized apps.


----------



## aamirrajpoot (Jan 14, 2014)

Well, I am using android for over 2 years, and I never installed antivirus. 

I read once that Nortan created an antivirus for MAC when asked; what is the market, as MAC are not infected with viruses. They replied that, yes MAC is not infected with viruses but, they can spread virus. For example there is virus in email attachment. You download that email on your system and when forward that email to some one; you are actually spreading them


Well I see it they are trying to get more money from those markets which are not the cause. Remove the cause. Like windows, or symbion systems. Fix them and there will be no need for any antivirus... hehehe but they will lose their business.


Regarding data collection, yes I am suspicious that Google Play Services is trying to read my contact list. too bad there are so many conspiracy theories and may be some of them are true


----------



## XDguru (Jan 14, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> i use Kaspersky Mobile
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Waste of money..if ur using trial then its ok..For pc Kaspersky is a reliable antivirus.But for android no needed.


----------



## cra1g321 (Jan 14, 2014)

XDguru said:


> But for android no needed.

Click to collapse



How can you even say that whenever so much mobile malware is targeted at Android ??

It's just so stupid IMO for people to say, Oh you dont need a antivirus, you will be fine.

There is plenty of malware that exists for android and you never know what new malware will be released in the future.

Trend Micro reported back in September that they have counted over 1,000,000 malicious apps for android !!!

And don't forget there has been numerous reports last year of malware getting into the Google Play store, so don't think you are safe just because you only use apps from the Play Store.

** I've tried out Avast and Comodo and chose Comodo, because it was only using 4MB of RAM compared to Avast which was just over 40MB,
I'd rather give up 4MB of RAM to comodo and feel more secure than just not using any antivirus at all.


----------



## alaziz.abbie (Jan 15, 2014)

XDguru said:


> Hey guys it's  quite confusing for me. That do we really need an antivirus on android?
> 
> Please submit ur reviews.
> If yes,why and which app you suggest.
> ...

Click to collapse



no, it slow down your device. im not using anvir my hh just fine


----------



## evil_arri (Jan 15, 2014)

When I got my first android device i started to use antivirus but never got a problem... just draining battery. Now i never use them anymore, just got every app from the playstore and no apk from unknown sources. My only concern should be interacting with pendrives from other people, but the antivirus on my PC takes care of that.


----------



## cra1g321 (Jan 15, 2014)

FlipMorten said:


> Antivirus Free fra Creative Apps – 0/172, 0/10
> GuardX Antivirus fra QStar – 0/172, 0/10
> LabMSF Antivirus beta fra LabMSF – 0/172, 0/10
> Privateer Lite fra Privateer Labs – 0/172, 1/10
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah i've never heard of any of them, antivirus software available now is much better.

---------- Post added at 05:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 AM ----------

To those saying about it slowing down your phone, battery draining and stuff,

checkout comodo, i'm shocked at how it only uses up 4MB of RAM on my moto g !!


----------



## XDguru (Jan 15, 2014)

cra1g321 said:


> It's just so stupid
> 
> Trend Micro reported back in September that they have counted over 1,000,000 malicious apps for android !!!
> 
> there has been numerous reports last year of malware getting into the Google Play store

Click to collapse



Thanx for ur comments.Again if ur using apps from play store and carefully checking permissions.Then u don't need an AV.And the facts u hav brought are also correct.There are apps those carry permission more than they require,their only objective is to collect data like phone number,location, sms details.They won't get permission to write kernel, like the windows n program files in in pc.so no damage being carried to your device.Its almost impossible to write your Rom system files unless u use special apps with root permission.so ur os is safe.Rest your private data on phone for that check app permission and being an advanced user of xda use permission guardian apps.And stop using those bulky add supported apps.In my last two years I haven't seen an AV catching virous.Trust me ur AV also won't.Play store is safe.Go through the website you referred and check the behavior of apps it mentioned by malware.If their nature is to collect phone nos and location etc than Google has millions of apps,can b mentioned as mallware.And the 1st one would b your key board.so chill n think again.Thanx for those websites misguided information for which people like u make very good customer and sales agent for all Antivirus.Xda is an advanced portal where very less users use AV.And I trust on my developer friends intelligence here.So no AV.
But if u feel like u need one ur comments are also welcomed.Rather than based on an web information if you can provide some technical reason to use one would be great and appreciated.
Thanx for your valuable suggestions.


----------



## armageddon6 (Jan 15, 2014)

I don't bother any more. Only really used the phone tracker feature in them once or twice when I misplaced my phone.


----------



## neng24 (Jan 30, 2014)

theres a new virus and its for android..xda posted info about the virus on youtube.

they advised android users to turn off debugging when connected to a computer if you wont be needing the debug mode as the virus access your phone through pc..

i dont use antivirus before but i am now..better safe than never.

you could look it up on youtube.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda app-developers app


----------



## mini01 (Feb 2, 2014)

I use antivirus since I use my phone. A few days ago I had the first "risky" notification - I don't know if it was true but the risky app I tried to install came from a dark side of the web and I think it was true and better delete it.

Yes, I think antivirus is needed.

P.S.: I use AVL, no battery draining or slowing down the phone for me - and it's free - so why don't using it


----------



## nottys4 (Feb 2, 2014)

ive never used 1


----------



## Welld1s (Feb 2, 2014)

I think, there's absolutely no need to use anti-virus software on mobile phones. There're not so many viruses on Android (correct me if I'm wrong). The only reason - programs, that send multiply sms messages to tricky a**holes. But if you'll be carefull in what you are installing, you don't need anti-virus soft 

P.S. Sry for bad English, not my native language.


----------



## olivi25 (Feb 3, 2014)

i use avast beacause Viruses are everywhere


----------



## cramamarshall (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re:Antivirus*

I actually use Norton Mobile Security for my tablet. I use for the Anti-Theft features. They come in handy in the unlikely event that my device becomes lost or stolen.


----------



## Rodrigo Toledo (Feb 3, 2014)

I use AVG and its ok so far

Enviado de meu XT1058 usando Tapatalk


----------



## wyf (Feb 4, 2014)

i just for stopping auto-start apps


----------



## smartpr1v4t3 (Feb 4, 2014)

I dont use a AntiVir.

I know whats pages i can surf and what App i install.

So i dont see a need


----------



## Flow-Chi (Feb 5, 2014)

I think there's of course a lot of users that could need one..
But at least for me it's not really necessary, if you're careful what you do then you should live fine without it.


----------



## sunaku (Feb 5, 2014)

I use the built-in AntiVirus scanner in MIUI v5.   I guess it's better than nothing. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## XDguru (Feb 6, 2014)

neng24 said:


> theres a new virus and its for android..xda posted info about the virus on youtube.
> 
> they advised android users to turn off debugging when connected to a computer if you wont be needing the debug mode as the virus access your phone through pc..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is no need of using debugging on, unless ur flashing a Rom or kernel.in that scene u can't help a antivirus.so in my case no need.and if there is a virous resided in ur pc.well ur pc AV should take care of it as for its suspicious nature.And please don't forget to download apps only from play store.no outside apps.For me I hav a rooted monster,with cmw installed,with nandroid backup.so let that bloody virous come.I will flash him up.haha.Don't just freak bro.Being an advanced user of xda.. No need to.And if the virous hurts you let xda devs know..will kill it.


----------



## googlesstepchild (Feb 6, 2014)

*Nope*

Never have had a virus on my phones.  Had the Galaxy SII for two years and now using a RAZR MAXX, and have never installed an antivirus program.


----------



## as2003 (Feb 6, 2014)

I read somewhere that it is useless to use anti virus on android. So I'm happily uninstall it because it slows down my aging device.


----------



## DarkZacky (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes AV on android might be able block some viruses.
But from what I've read from articles and comments, it won't be able block much. 
Personally I rather be more careful when browsing and use ad blockers to safeguard my phone.
There are risks when using the Internet, you just need know how minimize it.


----------



## slabongrade (Feb 6, 2014)

my comodo finds spam sometimes


----------



## Laserman49 (Feb 6, 2014)

If you don't in suspicious sites, you don't need one.


----------



## stipipoy (Feb 8, 2014)

Doesn't hurt to have one on your phone. Better safe than sorry. I used Zoner on my phone. Its lite, fast and ad free. It allows me to check all apps permissions in full details as well. Making sure no apps are doing data mining on my phone. But as mentioned, its a matter of personal preference.

Sent from my [Root] O+ 8.15, Stock Rom using Tapa Talk


----------



## Vanpiere (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm using a variety Antivirus on my phone so far it's good,   but I think that is not of a big use,  but that depends  from person to person 

Sent from my Xperia V using xda app-developers app


----------



## Skulldiver (Feb 13, 2014)

Used Avast for some days but then never used an av app again. even because it's not really working well on android (without root and system access it can only warn you but not really make something against it). The best security is a good mind imo.


----------



## the_geek05 (Feb 13, 2014)

I use avast, its the best

Sent from my One V using xda app-developers app


----------



## RendarK98 (Feb 13, 2014)

*ESET*

I'm using Eset.


----------



## k660 (Feb 14, 2014)

i use aviva antivirus. it's free


----------



## hiiipowers (Feb 14, 2014)

I use avast but my device is rooted so Antivirus apps actually server a real purpose imo

Sent from my Transformer Pad using xda app-developers app


----------



## r0cky0790 (Feb 15, 2014)

I have installed one in the past but if you know what's installed on your phone (knowledge of the apps) your fine. Things like editing permissions for apps are coming standard in custom roms now. With all being said, imo useless.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## timmy5822 (Feb 15, 2014)

basicly is not needed cause most of the antivirus software runs behind and drain ur battery and ur ram


----------



## pcguy112887 (Feb 15, 2014)

As others have said, if you treat your phone right and know your installing good stuff... don't worry about it.  But if your the type of person who finds their computer riddles with viruses after some porn surfing, then your gonna have a bad time without it!


----------



## echevierra (Feb 16, 2014)

it's like curing your own computer 
at first we must verify that some app ISN'T HAD VIRUS by looking at other people comment
and we must verify to that that app is not harming your device
so check often before virus caught your device (coz curing device would cost a fortune)


----------



## Anang_Galih (Feb 17, 2014)

I think my phone not need an antivirus. Cause its make my phone run slowly

Hit THANKS if I help you
Xperia Neo --> MIUI


----------



## dudumelo (Feb 17, 2014)

Not necessary. Just don´t click on suspicious links. Be careful. I´ve never used


----------



## gorya76 (Feb 17, 2014)

if you have smthng important - yes. no - dont bother)))

---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------

if everything is ok, rather not)


----------



## NanoSkill (Feb 18, 2014)

I used to use avast since it was free but it slowed my HTC one down so... Depends I'f you want that tiny bit of security against slowness


----------



## joeb3219 (Feb 20, 2014)

I use the AVG anti-virus app, but hardly ever for anti-virus purposes. It has a bunch of stuff added into it that I used to have multiple apps for, but condensed down to one. Otherwise, anti-virus on Android is pretty pointless (being that it's Linux based) - you're really just looking out for spyware... Which, as others have said, it pretty hard to get into unless you're being careless in your app choices.

Moreover, the best antivirus system is you - read the reviews and ratings of apps, and make smart decisions!


----------



## Blakebn2012 (Feb 20, 2014)

I do not think it is required. The only anti-virus I use is common sense.


----------



## cnpc1984 (Feb 23, 2014)

I just installed security management software, used to stop the daemon. Anti-virus software that consume resources program, I don't want to use it. I usually put only a few I need to program, and is in a comparatively famous website. As long as you have good habits, I believe that my mobile phone is very safe.


----------



## casper_zy (Feb 23, 2014)

I think my phone not need an antivirus.


----------



## Drice81 (Feb 23, 2014)

I think, i don't need an antivirus. I download my application from the Play Store and i don't go on "dangerous" website


----------



## solidforce (Feb 23, 2014)

Meh.  Have one but it has never done anything.


----------



## thegr8x (Feb 24, 2014)

*No antivirus*

I've never used an anti virus before. And don't think I'll start using one either. Never have encountered a dangerous app before. But I heard that sometimes a few apps in play store have viruses in them.


----------



## rixcantolan (Feb 24, 2014)

i haven't instal any antivirus for my smartphone, is it going to be okay if i surf to the internet? or android have its own anti virus like fire wall?


----------



## outchard (Feb 24, 2014)

*antivirus collecting data*

Is there one antivirus that isn't collecting our data? Most of them collect our surfing data on the web.....Does somebody known an antivirus app that doesn't store our data ????????????


----------



## dimsar2013 (Feb 24, 2014)

Antivirus on Android offers anti-theft, virus check, cache cleaner(sometimes), internet security. These are the basic features. Otherwise, it depends on the antivirus you chose. Also, if you install many APKs you will probably an Antivirus because some apks contaon android viruses and trojans. If you need an antivirus, I suggest you ESET or Kaspersky.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## r0cky0790 (Feb 24, 2014)

dimsar2013 said:


> Antivirus on Android offers anti-theft, virus check, cache cleaner(sometimes), internet security. These are the basic features. Otherwise, it depends on the antivirus you chose. Also, if you install many APKs you will probably an Antivirus because some apks contaon android viruses and trojans. If you need an antivirus, I suggest you ESET or Kaspersky.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Obviously you haven't heard about Android device manager which allows you to ring, lock, erase your phone from home without any third party apps involved. Also cleaning your cache constantly makes your phone slow. Cache is their for a reason and only really should be cleared when going for a whole other daily driver setup. Last but not least if you install sketchy apps that look like complete crap you deserve to have a battery draining useless anti virus app because you don't care about your phone anyway. To each his own.


"Cataclysm + ElementalX [Tap2Wake Enabled] + Dalvik/Bionic Patches + Exposed + Gravity Box & Candy shop Mods + DPI 440 + Apex Launcher w/ Morena Icons + Jishnu's Camera Mod/LG G2 Camera Port + Latest GPU Drivers + -75 UV Across The Board + 4 OC Cores @ 2.226 GHz + TWRP" My Nexus Is The ?,┌П┐[◣_◢]┌П┐!


----------



## dimsar2013 (Feb 24, 2014)

Of course I've heard of Android remote device management. It's a Google service. I do not have Antivirus installed on any of my devices.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## r0cky0790 (Feb 24, 2014)

dimsar2013 said:


> Of course I've heard of Android remote device management. It's a Google service. I do not have Antivirus installed on any of my devices.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I wasn't under the impression that you had one installed, it just kinda threw me off when you suggested a anti virus app also listing "benefits". The trippy part is you don't have one installed yourself. No beef, just saying.....


"Cataclysm + ElementalX [Tap2Wake Enabled] + Dalvik/Bionic Patches + Exposed + Gravity Box & Candy shop Mods + DPI 440 + Apex Launcher w/ Morena Icons + Jishnu's Camera Mod/LG G2 Camera Port + Latest GPU Drivers + -75 UV Across The Board + 4 OC Cores @ 2.226 GHz + TWRP" My Nexus Is The ?,┌П┐[◣_◢]┌П┐!


----------



## Ninasat (Feb 25, 2014)

I use AVG. It does what promiss

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ushkalka Mob (Feb 26, 2014)

XDguru said:


> Hey guys it's  quite confusing for me. That do we really need an antivirus on android?
> 
> Please submit ur reviews.
> If yes,why and which app you suggest.
> ...

Click to collapse



I consider that the antiviral program on phone isn't necessary. It is necessary to look through only the entrusted sites.


----------



## tecnonucleo (Feb 26, 2014)

Absolutely no. It's just a matter of common sense when you install apps, reviewing carefully its permissions for example.


----------



## tocatalk (Feb 26, 2014)

I've been using lots of different smartphones for over 5 years now and I've never had a single problem with viruses or other malware. If you'll install something bad yourself - a virus won't help you..


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 12, 2014)

Jus saw this https://blog.lookout.com/blog/2014/03/06/dendroid/ dendroid malware can takeover ur cam and audio and sneak into your googe play.. features:

Ability to intercept and block SMS received by the target device
Download Pictures from the target device
Spy on the user by taking pictures or making audio and video recordings
Download the user’s web browser history and any saved bookmarks
Download any other accounts (email, social media, VPN) stored on the device
Send texts as the device owner
Record any ongoing calls
Open a dialogue box to ask for passwords or send messages to the victim


----------



## Lukapetr (Mar 12, 2014)

No no...I don't have any antivirus on my note2


----------



## Lim Wee Huat (Mar 12, 2014)

Was using malwarebytes to scan once in a while. Now I’m using this.. It’s really lightweight.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.belarc.securityadvisor


----------



## DigitalCocaine (Mar 13, 2014)

I guess you don't need an antivirus unless you're downloading bunch of garbages, for me I dont need it in my SG S3.


----------



## Disharmony (Mar 13, 2014)

*Not*

Not really they doesn't do anything


----------



## decreatived (Mar 13, 2014)

never use one
but maybe it would be defensive


----------



## alexander2020 (May 13, 2014)

I have been using AVG antivirus in my mobile. It's better to use anti-virus app coz sometimes those adds and pop-ups on mobile games can contain virus.


----------



## MindfulSheep (May 13, 2014)

Using AVG here. If you're rooted then I believe it's in your best interest to have an antivirus installed. Android devices are so prevalent now that they are a becoming a main target for attacks. If you're not rooted, I would still suggest having an antivirus, but a virus is fairly limited with what it can do on a non-rooted device.


----------



## redknightalex (May 13, 2014)

I don't believe that you need any sort of anti-virus app on an Android device, rooted or not, now or anytime soon. Although it isn't a closed ecosystem, if you stay smart about what you download and install, you should be fine.

Having said that, I do run Avast on my One M7 because I bought it as part of a package. Sort of a "why not?" scenario. It hasn't impacted my performance in any way and I could even say that running it on a daily basis for the past few months has been better for my battery life than keeping some of Google's search and locate functions (which I've now turned off completely). I use their Anti-Theft rooted install on both my One and Nexus 7 so I can track them down and erase online if needed, without those pesky Google apps running in the background. I just checked and the entire suite is less disruptive to my CPU, and with fewer wakelocks, than Dropbox is. Because it isn't bothering me, I keep it.

But I know I have very little use for it. It did notify me that a simple solitaire app I had installed a long time ago was pretty nasty to my privacy but that was completely my fault for not noticing it earlier.


----------



## zerocords (May 13, 2014)

Well i haven't use any antivirus yet but i did get some kind of virus it wasn't the big deal but it was very annoying but it was all about one application that i download from the play store it contains ads and it pops and ad that block the screen every 30 mins or something but then i just deleted the app and was gone...

Sent from my LG-LS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Shlikstr (May 14, 2014)

Never used and never needed one so I suppose that's not really necessary unless you download garbage from untrusted places...

Enviado desde mi Edison mediante Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (May 14, 2014)

Have used one for awhile but doesn't seem needed for my usage. It's now frozen until needed...


----------



## pichonCalavera (May 15, 2014)

I don't use one, I just take care of how I use my phone and backup my important files constantly and do a full nandroid backup once in a while just in case something goes wrong.

The overhead that an antivirus takes over the phone is not worth it for me.

Sent from my LG-D803 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (May 15, 2014)

Agree.  Too much battery drain is only reason not to install.


----------



## abumy (Jun 20, 2014)

I run bitdefender and like some of the features. But I am realizing that some of the more important features don't actually work. For example, some malware, like mobogenie, still has found a way to force itself to download to my device, even when bitdefender is supposed to have safe browsing features and a malware scanner.

It only has alerted me once regarding a "suspicious" site that I know for sure is not at all suspicious. Otherwise, it just assures me by toast messages that it is running. What it does when it runs that makes my device more secure than without, not really sure. The fact it doesn't stop unapproved apks from downloading makes me think there is something really lacking.

The antivirus apps are sort of expensive too. Bitdefender was $10 for just a year and others are much more. What they actually do to prevent malware and work in real time on android devices, from my experience they are not really effective security programs. 

On Microsoft Windows they work pretty good. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## EndLess (Jun 21, 2014)

XDguru said:


> Hey guys it's  quite confusing for me. That do we really need an antivirus on android?
> 
> Please submit ur reviews.
> If yes,why and which app you suggest.
> ...

Click to collapse



no need for this


----------



## 726f62696e (Jun 21, 2014)

I don't use any antivirus. But I do use afwall.


----------



## abumy (Jun 21, 2014)

726f62696e said:


> I don't use any antivirus. But I do use afwall.

Click to collapse



Which firewall are you using?

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MercMode (Jun 21, 2014)

Better to go without antivirus since it saves some storage space, battery life etc but i guess necessary for newbies who don't know how to be cautious and protect themselves.


----------



## Ultratails42 (Jun 21, 2014)

I have been running a antivirus since day 1 I got my phone. But honestly it's never done anything. Never had a problem where it had to intervene in the years ive been using this phone.


----------



## 726f62696e (Jun 21, 2014)

abumy said:


> Which firewall are you using?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=dev.ukanth.ufirewall


----------



## abumy (Jun 21, 2014)

726f62696e said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=dev.ukanth.ufirewall

Click to collapse



Thanks. I have been looking at this one. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lostnet.fw.free. I like that it tells one where the data is going but the app also asked basically to allow all my data to go through it. Anyone checked it out?

Currently using Android Firewall myself.

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kriznanda (Jun 21, 2014)

if you really like flashing rom, like me, antivirus is annoying and wasting space, :angel: but if u like antiviral,  i recommend avira mobile antivirus


----------



## Boopie11 (Jun 23, 2014)

It is marketing, I don't think it's necessary at all for our Android devices


----------



## jmindset (Jun 23, 2014)

Boopie11 said:


> It is marketing, I don't think it's necessary at all for our Android devices

Click to collapse



Exactly. Also most viruses are created to infect windows. Since the Android os is fairly young there hasn't been many viruses created for it. But in a couple years, I see antiviruses  becoming a necessity more than a luxury as it currently is.  

Sent from my LG-LG870 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## theErock (Jun 25, 2014)

I have one frozen and set aside in case I feel uneasy about an apk. For example some one PM me a apktool that wasn't available on the play store. I was a little suspicious so I scanned it just to be safe. Other than that the lag is not worth it to me.

Sent from XT912 
[AOSP/4.3] [ROM] Eclipse v5.1 build 6 spyder


----------



## jmindset (Jun 25, 2014)

theErock said:


> I have one frozen and set aside in case I feel uneasy about an apk. For example some one PM me a apktool that wasn't available on the play store. I was a little suspicious so I scanned it just to be safe. Other than that the lag is not worth it to me.
> 
> Sent from XT912
> [AOSP/4.3] [ROM] Eclipse v5.1 build 6 spyder

Click to collapse



Yep. Best way to do it. I to make sure to check if its in the play store first. I remember downloading an apk that was named egg.apk. no doubt that it some sort of malware or virus. So triple checking the apk, checking the name and scanning are the best way of doing it. There's no point in having an antivirus running in the background

Sent from my LG-LG870 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Navitron (Jun 25, 2014)

You don't even need a antivirus for a PC I run without antivirus on my Windows 7 machine. Its all about user habits and technical knowledge, things like not downloading random software being smart about phishing attempts and just common sense if it sounds to good to be true its probably a scam/malware.


----------



## abumy (Jun 25, 2014)

Navitron said:


> You don't even need a antivirus for a PC I run without antivirus on my Windows 7 machine. Its all about user habits and technical knowledge, things like not downloading random software being smart about phishing attempts and just common sense if it sounds to good to be true its probably a scam/malware.

Click to collapse



Good point. 

While windows is way more susceptible to viruses. And some windows viruses are nasty.

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 26, 2014)

After the Snowden revelations on pbsfrontline and nbc news about government malware and snooping etc, I am beginning to think an anti-virus maybe a good "first step"  to help prevent malware and for people's privacy and protection...


----------



## pajoslav83 (Jun 26, 2014)

Best protection for any device or platform is "You" and noone else. You'll be perfectly safe unless you click something you shouldn't xD

Talking in general not pointing to someone..


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 27, 2014)

pajoslav83 said:


> Best protection for any device or platform is "You" and noone else. You'll be perfectly safe unless you click something you shouldn't xD
> 
> Talking in general not pointing to someone..

Click to collapse



Generally I agree but thats a good simplified view. IMO, Nowadays malware maybe masked as genuine legitimate debug command line tools or whatever or even masked as  software "updates" http://www.pcworld.com/article/2111...bility-to-brick-devices-researchers-warn.html and add to that, if Snowden is to believed,  unless you use SSL and VPN with encryption,  all your data can be "siphoned"  via fake mobile govt cell towers pretending to be Verizon etc.  That may not be Antivirus specific,  but when I installed 360 anti-virus it automatically detected an sms vulnerability in my previous 4.4.3 android.  
So just "safe surfing"  habits might have been good before but, maybe, IMO it might not be enough in this moment...but thats only my personal opinion. I don't have anti-virus installed anymore, but I am gonna start testing see if I can find a thin-client one that doesn't battery drain or slow my Android "too" much...


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 27, 2014)

No Not needed


----------



## masanamuthu (Jun 27, 2014)

No need any antivirus for android. In playstore they didnt gve any malware apps. 

Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 27, 2014)

masanamuthu said:


> No need any antivirus for android. In playstore they didnt gve any malware apps.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You have also apps out of the box


----------



## sansoto (Jun 27, 2014)

Waste of resources. Use common sense and you'll be fine 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dgibb2000 (Jun 27, 2014)

Never needed one here.  Maybe a good idea to put on a wife's phone.  They tend to get into trouble...


----------



## SuperC2 (Jun 28, 2014)

I used antivirus once but stopped using it after a while. If you flash custom roms regularly like me, you probably don't need it.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 28, 2014)

No need because antivirus apps are viruses


----------



## spooksarecool420 (Jun 28, 2014)

No, antivirus apps on android are useless


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 28, 2014)

spooksarecool420 said:


> No, antivirus apps on android are useless

Click to collapse



They are just armed with blacklist of apps that the antivirus companies don´t like.
There will nothing except that list scanned


----------



## abumy (Jun 28, 2014)

I am surprised that antivirus programs don't stop downloads, like how google chrome does.

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Aan siam (Jun 28, 2014)

avast


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 28, 2014)

Aan siam said:


> avast

Click to collapse



Why would you choose for avast?


----------



## Aan siam (Jun 29, 2014)

its very good,scan apps  have antI theft, backup, etc


----------



## theErock (Jun 29, 2014)

I use avast. Its not bad, but there are other anti virus that have the same features. I have it hibernated almost all the time though. Only use it to scan if I'm suspicious about an apk.

Sent from XT912 
[AOSP/4.3] [ROM] Eclipse v5.1 build 6 spyder


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 29, 2014)

I would love to see a working antivirus that can detect real virusses instead of disrecommending a blacklist of apps


----------



## theErock (Jun 29, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> I would love to see a working antivirus that can detect real virusses instead of disrecommending a blacklist of apps

Click to collapse



When I used avast it said it found a Trojan in one of my apps. Does that not count or is it just black listed?

Sent from XT912 
[AOSP/4.3] [ROM] Eclipse v5.1 build 6 spyder


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 29, 2014)

theErock said:


> When I used avast it said it found a Trojan in one of my apps. Does that not count or is it just black listed?
> 
> Sent from XT912
> [AOSP/4.3] [ROM] Eclipse v5.1 build 6 spyder

Click to collapse



That is just fake.
They are disrecommending random or bad for the company apps.
They use different situation acts to let them believe.


----------



## theErock (Jun 29, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> That is just fake.
> They are disrecommending random or bad for the company apps.
> They use different situation acts to let them believe.

Click to collapse



So it really can't detect malware or virus at all? 

Sent from XT912 
[AOSP/4.3] [ROM] Eclipse v5.1 build 6 spyder


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 29, 2014)

theErock said:


> So it really can't detect malware or virus at all?
> 
> Sent from XT912
> [AOSP/4.3] [ROM] Eclipse v5.1 build 6 spyder

Click to collapse



They are useless but i would love to have a good antivirus app that do the same as on PC


----------



## theErock (Jun 29, 2014)

Yeah me too. I really thought that avast did more than black list, that's too bad. I know in some cases you can detect certain and treat certain threats using command prompt. Too bad of can be done on terminal emulator.

Sent from XT912 
[AOSP/4.3] [ROM] Eclipse v5.1 build 6 spyder


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 29, 2014)

theErock said:


> Yeah me too. I really thought that avast did more than black list, that's too bad. I know in some cases you can detect certain and treat certain threats using command prompt. Too bad of can be done on terminal emulator.
> 
> Sent from XT912
> [AOSP/4.3] [ROM] Eclipse v5.1 build 6 spyder

Click to collapse



Agree


----------



## krazzykuldeep (Jul 4, 2014)

*anti-virus necessary*



XDguru said:


> Hey guys it's  quite confusing for me. That do we really need an antivirus on android?
> 
> Please submit ur reviews.
> If yes,why and which app you suggest.
> ...

Click to collapse



Anti-Virus is necessary fro scanning viruses and malwares bcos the are many fake apps in play store too which add viruses and malwares to phone
so its recommended to use anti-virus in phones 

if one can spend money then u can use Norton Security Antivirus or can use BitDefender AntiVirus for free...

" Let me make clear that not all anti virus apps available are true "


----------



## Planterz (Jul 4, 2014)

Your brain and common sense (not so common these days) is your best anti-virus. Is it necessary? No, if you don't do stupid $#!t. Is it a good idea? Sure, why not? It doesn't need to be constantly active, draining your resources or slowing you down. If you're worried about an app you just installed, then run your AV app. Read the permissions when installing an app. Even if it's not from the Play Store, it'll still tell you what permissions it requires. If you don't trust the source, or the app, don't install it.

Your phone is your genitals. If you don't protect it, unwanted things can happen.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 4, 2014)

Exactly @Planterz

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## mojahun (Jul 6, 2014)

I have used some antivirus apk in my phone and found they are doing nothing. But the anti-theft part is good.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 7, 2014)

Also exactly @mojahun

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 7, 2014)

stranghero said:


> i tried but it just slow down your device

Click to collapse



It's sucking everyones ram with 500MB - lol

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## abumy (Jul 7, 2014)

There it went. The Antivirus I have for sure caught malware for me yesterday. (I learned that it was accurate the hard way.) 

Now I will have to say that an anti-virus program might just be worth it. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## King_Rat (Jul 9, 2014)

Nope...

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 9, 2014)

has anyone here actually "used" the anti-theft function in their anti-virus? just asking. be good to hear some real time benefit and experience with it.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 9, 2014)

@simonbigwave i use cerberus for that stuff

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## Nunquam (Jul 9, 2014)

For starter, i don't think you should keep important data on a mobile phone at the point that you need to use an Anti-Virus, mostly a mobile phone should be used for communication and not to store data. Nowdays at least...


----------



## Killz420 (Jul 9, 2014)

XDguru said:


> Hey guys it's  quite confusing for me. That do we really need an antivirus on android?
> 
> Please submit ur reviews.
> If yes,why and which app you suggest.
> ...

Click to collapse



Waste of battery. Just don't install random trash from the interwebz


----------



## jimdent (Jul 10, 2014)

Use always trusted apps.
No need for av for the time being.


----------



## bublz654 (Jul 10, 2014)

I download an antivirus app (malewarebytes or avast) like once per two months. run a scan and if everything is fine I uninstall it after the scan. then I repeat same thing every 2 months just to make sure everything is alright


----------



## abumy (Jul 10, 2014)

Nunquam said:


> For starter, i don't think you should keep important data on a mobile phone at the point that you need to use an Anti-Virus, mostly a mobile phone should be used for communication and not to store data. Nowdays at least...

Click to collapse



A "mobile phone" meaning a smartphone nowadays is basically a computer. Even when it comes to communication the issue of it storing data is relevant like emails, texts, and even calls are data based in many ways. 

I mean who needs 64 gigabytes of memory to make calls? The whole point of smartphones and tablets is the inclusion of data infused into our ability to communicate. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## zr239 (Jul 11, 2014)

I wouldn't say we need an antivirus app. Maybe a spyware app, or a security app if you lose your phone. But we already have one it's called lookout security.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

People people....

If you wan't a app to prevent thefting your device then you should buy Cerberus or download a free alternative : Theftie


----------



## crisis_trustee (Jul 16, 2014)

Do we really need an antivirus app on android?

Yes, of course!


----------



## JBmorris (Jul 21, 2014)

Just don't Download apps from the internet (apk files) then you will be fine. Download apps from the play store. If you are worried about your phone's security, then you would want an Antivrus. If you are not worried then you don't need one. Just Don't end up downloading stuff that are fake!


----------



## Anstar1992 (Jul 22, 2014)

I never used any antivirus app. It drains the battery and occupy memory. Just be careful when access to internet.


----------



## Sieber101 (Jul 22, 2014)

When the system allows down it's just easier to factory reset. Never needed security software as it kills battery. Just have to be careful with phishing and what you click on or download like on a pc

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ShernDog (Jul 23, 2014)

No you do not need an antivirus app unless you mindlessly search for weird porn on not well known websites or try to illegally download things off the internet, which is not regulated. Or switch to iOS. The lack of a big enough screen for porn watching and the inability to download basic files to it sure helps avoid malicious content.

Sent from my Nexus 7 running Android L (>^n^)>


----------



## fazliey (Jul 23, 2014)

Maybe not..

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## av2588 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Antivirus in CM Cleaner, reliable or not?*

Guys, are you familiar with the app CM Cleaner? I just want to know if its built-in antivirus feature is reliable of not. It does not automatically update its virus database unlike some antivirus app such as Avast (the whole CM app, however, is being updated from time to time and I'm assuming that virus database is being updated at the same time).. Yet, the lack of an automatic virus database update feature makes me doubt the reliability of the app.. Any comments guys?


----------



## HippoDevices (Jul 25, 2014)

Lifehacker7 said:


> Used to stick with avast before. ( but it makes the device hell lotta Laggy when any app is installed trying to scan the crap out of it for no good ).
> But it's useful with the firewall feature.
> As long as its from playstore, you won't need any anti viruses .
> In 4.2 i see that Google has included something that they call "verify apps" and that's supposed to check if the app is harmful or not.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have never used or needed one


----------



## pegs520 (Jul 26, 2014)

It's probably not necessary, but I have avast on my phone. I use it for anti-theft, since cereberus makes you pay. 

I've rarely used the antivirus part, and it has never found a virus.


----------



## sanket.m (Jul 27, 2014)

I use AVG antivirus not a single virus is found yet besides it has option to block calls and sms also to lock apps


----------



## ekaj98x (Jul 27, 2014)

5 years on android phones and not once have I encountered a virus, and I download 3rd party apps from the browser continuously, I have no antivirus installed and never have


----------



## xdema (Jul 27, 2014)

hiroyuki oda 38 said:


> Virus in the pc not in the android

Click to collapse



this is a nonsense, you can put android (an o.s.) on a pc (the hw), and there are malware for android, fraudolent apps ( some cases also in the google playstore) and ingenuous people.
a virus today is not only the .exe that crash your pc (with the windows o.s.).

for the newbe i suggest to uncheck the "allow apps from unknown source" and don't install antivirus on low end/old device, on middle/high end device the av apps could be used to find lost device


----------



## 10k35h (Jul 28, 2014)

You should have an anti-virus if you are going to be browsing through random unsecured webpages / using bluetooth in public to transfer files to your phone. Bluetooth is very unsecure to get your phone infected with virus. This is one of the reason why files cannot be sent from iPhone and Windows phones.


----------



## miltosmic (Jul 28, 2014)

*I dont think so.*

I used to use one, but i found out that its a waste of resources for me.
As long as you are careful, i dont think you will have a problem(i didnt!).


----------



## techmanc (Jul 30, 2014)

I use avast anti virus free program for my PC and it nice to have I installed the avast app for my phone and seeing if any virus it did not find any and then I uninstalled app. I cant see using it on phone full time but will run it if I think some problems and not had to reuse app atm.


----------



## andreilp34 (Jul 31, 2014)

never used! ist really necessary?


----------



## rYzkiE_17 (Aug 2, 2014)

don't use any antivirus app it will drain our batteries or sometimes it can cause lag issues


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (Aug 5, 2014)

*Beware!*

This thread is interesting.

I just want to share this, I have a co-worker that previously worked at an anti-virus software. He said that whenever the subscriber reached the expiration of the product they will send a virus to their computer to force them to resubscribe. Never again installed an anti-virus in my computer after learning that.

Seriously though, do we really have known virus in android os? I thought they're just used as a cleaner app to improve phone's performance.


----------



## jornvdcb (Aug 6, 2014)

Normally you don't unless you are downloading weird apps, you can always verify the installers


----------



## finac94 (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't even need it on PC, so I definitely don't need it on my phone either

Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vishalbiswas (Aug 7, 2014)

I have a friend who ignores all the suggestions in the above posts. He downloads apks from anywhere and installs there just as blindly.
Surprising, he never once had a virus attack. So, I learned from him and never installed am antivirus app and I just like him downloads apps from anywhere without verifying them!

Sent from my Nokia_XL


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

vishalbiswas said:


> I have a friend who ignores all the suggestions in the above posts. He downloads apks from anywhere and installs there just as blindly.
> Surprising, he never once had a virus attack. So, I learned from him and never installed am antivirus app and I just like him downloads apps from anywhere without verifying them!
> 
> Sent from my Nokia_XL

Click to collapse



There is no problem with that bro 
 I download apps from anywhere now for 3 years 
No virusses 
All the virus companies are fake or crap on Android 

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> There is no problem with that bro
> I download apps from anywhere now for 3 years
> No virusses
> All the virus companies are fake or crap on Android
> ...

Click to collapse



r u sure? https://uk.news.yahoo.com/fake-id-s...droid-devices-multiple-055437249.html#1TxwQD2


----------



## -df- (Aug 8, 2014)

simonbigwave said:


> r u sure? https://uk.news.yahoo.com/fake-id-s...droid-devices-multiple-055437249.html#1TxwQD2

Click to collapse



Wasn't that patched very quickly by a Google Play Services update?

And an anti-virus app wouldn't be able to do anything against that anyway, unless there was a list of known applications that exploited that bug and they warned on installation of the APK

Edit: The closest you get to a virus on a non-rooted phone with Android is data mining, and if you accept the permissions for an app to read all your data that doesn't need to, well, that's not a virus that's just you not being cheap and not buying the one that doesn't ask for those permissions (if you worry about that sort of thing, otherwise go for the free one).

No such thing as a free app/game...you either pay with advertising, in-app payments, outright payments or data mining.


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 10, 2014)

-df- said:


> Wasn't that patched very quickly by a Google Play Services update?
> 
> And an anti-virus app wouldn't be able to do anything against that anyway, unless there was a list of known applications that exploited that bug and they warned on installation of the APK
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



here says 12% androids still vulnerable 
http://labs.bromium.com/2014/07/31/remote-code-execution-on-android-devices/#more-493  says "Android 4.2 contained a fix for the underlying javascript vulnerability. Unfortunately the way it was fixed meant that the fix was disabled in certain scenarios, for reasons of backwards compatibility. The reality of Android version fragmentation and how the ad-supported business model works on Android means that these scenarios are not that uncommon. We looked at*100,000 current APK files from the Google Play Store, and found that about 12% of them were still potentially vulnerable even when running on the latest Android devices."


----------



## -df- (Aug 10, 2014)

simonbigwave said:


> here says 12% androids still vulnerable
> http://labs.bromium.com/2014/07/31/remote-code-execution-on-android-devices/#more-493  says "Android 4.2 contained a fix for the underlying javascript vulnerability. Unfortunately the way it was fixed meant that the fix was disabled in certain scenarios, for reasons of backwards compatibility. The reality of Android version fragmentation and how the ad-supported business model works on Android means that these scenarios are not that uncommon. We looked at*100,000 current APK files from the Google Play Store, and found that about 12% of them were still potentially vulnerable even when running on the latest Android devices."

Click to collapse



Quoted from article:

In order for the fix to be enabled, the code calling addJavascriptInterface must be compiled against API 17 or above – that is, you must target Android 4.2 or later. In order to be compatible with the widest number of devices, apps and ad frameworks are often built against the lowest possible API version. The upshot is that an app can be vulnerable even when running on a fully-patched Android device running 4.2, 4.3 or 4.4.

---------------------
If any developer out there is not building against the latest SDK, then they are crazy.

And this quote here is completely false

"In order to be compatible with the widest number of devices, apps and ad frameworks are often built against the lowest possible API version." 

You always build against the latest version, and then set the min sdk version to what ever you want to support. Articles that have simple mistakes like that make it hard to them seriously.


----------



## Bones519 (Aug 10, 2014)

I've had Android phones for years now and have never used antivirus programs much. I have never gotten a virus, therefore, I wonder if antivirus apps are really that important, or if you are just wasting resources. .. On an Android phone.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Araragi (Aug 14, 2014)

I never use it in my phone nor my computer. If you know how virus can infect your computer/phone then the most important thing is to prevent or to make ur device not to click that virus


----------



## ugjka (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't think you need one if you're downoading your apps only from Play store. They do virus scan for you. But if you're installing cracked software from torrent sites then maybe you need antivirus.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

ugjka said:


> I don't think you need one if you're downoading your apps only from Play store. They do virus scan for you. But if you're installing cracked software from torrent sites then maybe you need antivirus.

Click to collapse



Sites where they let download people APK files are mostly secure.
Torrent sites are always able to send you virusses

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## amigoloco (Aug 14, 2014)

Does anyone makes viruses for android anymore?


----------



## m9j_cfALt (Aug 14, 2014)

playstore dont let upload or download harmful apps.
but if u installs apps from unknown sources,,. u may be compromising ur privacy.
if u r rooted and using apps that have root level access.. u may be giving ur everything to app creater.
antivirus can varify apps from unknown sources and root apps.
but dont know which antivirus is best for it.


----------



## OlinB (Aug 14, 2014)

When I get a new phone I use an AV app as well as online scans for everything I install. After I have the phone set the way I want it I am pretty much finished with installing new apps so I disable the AV and leave in on there just in case.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

OlinB said:


> When I get a new phone I use an AV app as well as online scans for everything I install. After I have the phone set the way I want it I am pretty much finished with installing new apps so I disable the AV and leave in on there just in case.

Click to collapse



Just totally fake, i tried some AV out and it says that MoboGenie is a legit one hahah it's the virus itself.
I just flash some AV script using recovery


----------



## nide_2 (Aug 14, 2014)

Never found antivirus apps useful for me. In most cases found them to big, memory hogging and intrusive. 

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## doctor-who (Aug 15, 2014)

I agree that mobogenie is virus under thick mask! I'm right now not using any of "antivirus" ""protections""
But! I found one useful app which can be treated like good informative tool and yeah..can detect harmful apps
It's called Avl pro on playstore and it's totally free.. I don't suggest that app intentionally just take a look guys  and girls  
Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

doctor-who said:


> I agree that mobogenie is virus under thick mask! I'm right now not using any of "antivirus" ""protections""
> But! I found one useful app which can be treated like good informative tool and yeah..can detect harmful apps
> It's called Avl pro on playstore and it's totally free.. I don't suggest that app intentionally just take a look guys  and girls
> Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks i'll look later today


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 15, 2014)

So if antivirus is needed,  then which antivirus app has "least" battery drain?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

simonbigwave said:


> So if antivirus is needed,  then which antivirus app has "least" battery drain?

Click to collapse



Neither one.

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## doctor-who (Aug 15, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Neither one.
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



 i dont agree, checked AVL Pro?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

doctor-who said:


> i dont agree, checked AVL Pro?

Click to collapse



Lol it's all fake, where they are talking about needs at least root.
And they aren't asking for that so it's just bull**** [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ltdrev (Aug 15, 2014)

My boss is convinced that he's safe being totally wreckless trying every apk he can find because he's paying for Avast AV and he will preach you all day long about the ignorants who don't use AV on android: he reads Cnet & co a lot ... But first thing I see on his device: mobogenie everywhere  ! Yeah pretty depressing


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

Ltdrev said:


> My boss is convinced that he's safe being totally wreckless trying every apk he can find because he's paying for Avast AV and he will preach you all day long about the ignorants who don't use AV on android: he reads Cnet & co a lot ... But first thing I see on his device: mobogenie everywhere  ! Yeah pretty depressing

Click to collapse



Hahhaa you see it's just bull**** hahha all that AV for Android

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ltdrev (Aug 15, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Hahhaa you see it's just bull**** hahha all that AV for Android
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Yeap but you know its not always easy for normal users to see the light some BS geniuses at the apple store are surfing this wave; how many times I've heard so many ppls said to me that they bought an iPhone because the guy a the istore told em Android was full of viruses!


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

Ltdrev said:


> Yeap but you know its not always easy for normal users to see the light some BS geniuses at the apple store are surfing this wave; how many times I've heard so many ppls said to me that they bought an iPhone because the guy a the istore told em Android was full of viruses!

Click to collapse



Just because he is using them will slow down his phone.


Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## doctor-who (Aug 15, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Lol it's all fake, where they are talking about needs at least root.
> And they aren't asking for that so it's just bull**** [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I don't using any but look on this way, many times I have downloaded some apps from somewhere and not sure is they safe or not, most of them was damn dangerous (for my balance) so used avl to scan it. Now when I have all what I need from apps no need antivirus anymore. Anyway im also against antivirus for android. All is in manifest and every app just unpack an can see is it or not dangerous :beer:

Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## enapah (Aug 15, 2014)

I personally don't use a (resident) AV even in Windows (I do have on-demand ones -- plural --, mid you), so I guess it's no wonder that I just don't see the point of having one in my phone (other than to drain the battery much faster and take away precious CPU power).

Security has become too much of a business, so much that people are being lured into all kinds of security applications with nothing more than old business scare tactics.

I'm not saying this products are useless, because they certainly are not. Still, in a sense, they are doing more harm than good. They give you a sense that "you are secure" when in reality you are hopelessly insecure against many new (specially tailored) threats that never go mainstream.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

enapah said:


> I personally don't use a (resident) AV even in Windows (I do have on-demand ones -- plural --, mid you), so I guess it's no wonder that I just don't see the point of having one in my phone (other than to drain the battery much faster and take away precious CPU power).
> 
> Security has become too much of a business, so much that people are being lured into all kinds of security applications with nothing more than old business scare tactics.
> 
> I'm not saying this products are useless, because they certainly are not. Still, in a sense, they are doing more harm than good. They give you a sense that "you are secure" when in reality you are hopelessly insecure against many new (specially tailored) threats that never go mainstream.

Click to collapse



Agree +1

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GuestK00437 (Aug 15, 2014)

*Yes Android device really need antivirus*

Android is a open OS, for external hacker, its very easy to spy your phone if don't have an antivirus


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

k0spwn said:


> Android is a open OS, for external hacker, its very easy to spy your phone if don't have an antivirus

Click to collapse



No because there is no working antivirus for Android.


----------



## Ltdrev (Aug 16, 2014)

k0spwn said:


> Android is a open OS, for external hacker, its very easy to spy your phone if don't have an antivirus

Click to collapse



Or the not so empty shell that antivirus/firewall are can itself contain any 'malicious' code of any kind have all the permissions in the world even the firewall 'required' root access to re-write anything as the implemented code wishes ... Yehahhh!


----------



## Fe014 (Aug 16, 2014)

i don't think so :silly:


----------



## Musti14 (Aug 17, 2014)

samysung said:


> never need it , beside it drains battery

Click to collapse



My opinion too


----------



## tpgugezhanghu (Aug 17, 2014)

Is usually not necessary


----------



## AS16 (Aug 18, 2014)

I think this is up to each one.. Depends on how do you use your mobile... For example I have Avast because I usually download apps from other markets such as Blackmart, Aptoide or F-droid, an also from the net so I don't trust all the apps are clean.
If you don't use anything except the playstore, and you don't download files from anywere, you don't have to use one


----------



## doctor-who (Aug 18, 2014)

AS16 said:


> I think this is up to each one.. Depends on how do you use your mobile... For example I have Avast because I usually download apps from other markets such as Blackmart, Aptoide or F-droid, an also from the net so I don't trust all the apps are clean.
> If you don't use anything except the playstore, and you don't download files from anywere, you don't have to use one

Click to collapse



I agree. Just for that. But avast is my choice only one part of it, avast anti theft 

Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 18, 2014)

doctor-who said:


> I agree. Just for that. But avast is my choice only one part of it, avast anti theft
> 
> Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Hmm i use theftie for anti theft on android or cerberus.
But Avast is good for my PC 

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## doctor-who (Aug 18, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Hmm i use theftie for anti theft on android or cerberus.
> But Avast is good for my PC
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Avast anti theft installs into rom and stays there 
Hard to disable it. Try it 
Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 18, 2014)

doctor-who said:


> Avast anti theft installs into rom and stays there
> Hard to disable it. Try it
> Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I don't want virus companies in my root 
Hehhehe

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## doctor-who (Aug 18, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I don't want virus companies in my root
> Hehhehe
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Why? Hiding something?  

Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 18, 2014)

doctor-who said:


> Why? Hiding something?
> 
> Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Those companies are big thiefs i don't trust them 

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## springning (Aug 19, 2014)

I said "Yes", cuz smartphones are more likely to be invaded by virus. I use 360


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 19, 2014)

this app jus came out https://github.com/darshakframework/darshak/ detects sms suspicious activity but works for S3 only at the moment for those worried about someone tracking  you with the "Silent sms" technique.


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Aug 21, 2014)

No, as long as you're careful and make sure to check the app permissions before even thinking about installing an app.
Like, for an example, I would never ever install a game which can send textmessages and make calls. Would you?


----------



## promo87 (Aug 21, 2014)

Lifehacker7 said:


> Used to stick with avast before. ( but it makes the device hell lotta Laggy when any app is installed trying to scan the crap out of it for no good ).
> But it's useful with the firewall feature.
> As long as its from playstore, you won't need any anti viruses .
> In 4.2 i see that Google has included something that they call "verify apps" and that's supposed to check if the app is harmful or not.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I think you may need to have a look at this post *Does an Android Smartphone really need antivirus?*  I am sure for most of the user out there it can help you out in deciding the need of Antivirus.


----------



## Editie (Aug 23, 2014)

Ive never used one but just be careful really  then youll be fine


----------



## tee00max (Aug 23, 2014)

No. Waste of time and internal storage. Never had one and I have had over 20+ android phones.


----------



## carlbreen (Aug 24, 2014)

I use Avast because it has a nice firewall to block apps that don't really need to online.


----------



## kuzkotopia (Aug 24, 2014)

hum, i don't really needed one and i still think i don't need it... but i use bitdefender, i find the app pretty well designed and is not a ressource hog .. so i keep it, but it never detected anything except some adwares...


----------



## net8 (Aug 29, 2014)

I think, if unknown sources are enabled, and if the device is rooted, it will be a open ground for any exploit to the personal information, as well as to the android system. It is always good to keep anti virus like netquin etc to monitor. Even though there are no threats reported, it is easily possible to any developer to put a malicious code, sign the apk and distribute in the web for installation. By minimizing the possibility, we can feel little more secure.

But for those who install roms several times, it is not worth. If you want performance, and if you use apps only from play store, there will be no need to install antivirus. I think there will be no problem at all.


----------



## Ltdrev (Aug 29, 2014)

net8 said:


> Even though there are no threats reported, it is easily possible to any developer to put a malicious code, sign the apk and distribute in the web for installation.

Click to collapse



Yes and selinux is supposed to solves this (hu-hum...) But are we better off to keep secure info somewhere else in the qnx or apple (examples) closed source universe ?!
Is it really better ?
Who do we have to fear the most realistically? A 15 yrs old hacker? Mobogenie alike? Credit card thieves? Marketer? Or in some country government, interest groups, 'morality' police etc ? 
Depending who on that list is your worst nightmare there's maybe no reasonable way to escape it aside pulling off the switch totally since the real problems of securing data is often with the structure of your government regulated ISP's if not regulated it may be even worse in the form of a real free for all without any limitations in some 3rd world regions.


----------



## doctor-who (Aug 30, 2014)

For mobogenie I knew it from start that is something stinky there. So whoever installed that **** he deserve it because that was obviously 

Sent from my GT-5660 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wecaz (Aug 30, 2014)

I want performance. I don't try apps from unknown sources. I think I am better away from antiviruses.


----------



## remeic (Aug 31, 2014)

I think it does not serve any antivirus, do not use it even on PC, just a bit of common sense and brains to avoid trouble, then I think it also depends on who can use this device


----------



## |>/\nte (Aug 31, 2014)

If somebody with a rooted phone doesn't know exactly what he's downloading/opening, then he might need an antivirus app, but I don't think the time we need an antivirus on our phones has come.


----------



## veldom (Sep 2, 2014)

About every 2 month i just:
Install an anti-virus app. 
Scan my device. 
Uninstall it.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 3, 2014)

veldom said:


> About every 2 month i just:
> Install an anti-virus app.
> Scan my device.
> Uninstall it.

Click to collapse



So every two months is some company gathering all your data 

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## riksweeney (Sep 3, 2014)

You only need an anti virus if you're downloading hacks of commercial apps off dodgy websites.

If you're just downloading stuff off the Play Store, you'll be pretty safe. It's more about common sense than anything else.

If you have children, then there are plenty of apps which can stop them from trying to install from unknown sources.


----------



## methuselah (Sep 3, 2014)

*Wastage of money*

well antivirus on any android is wastage of resources as in the beginning of this threat this is told that some antivirus provide some nice anti theft features but at the cost of the performance and battery. android has sandbox technology. i mean nobody often see what they are going to install the permissions used by the apps. but in 4.4.4 the google has changed the api that makes backdoor for rouge apps to falsify the permissions. but on xda this problem can be sorted out if you have root via mod(don't remember exactly). Well long ago a google top executive has also criticized antivirus companies for  putting antivirus apps on android...but if you are rooted than make sure that you don't install apps unnecessarily from outside play store, also make sure that permissions before installing. use xguard and other apps to make yourself secure.:good:


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 3, 2014)

I recommend everyone the Xposed module "Xprivacy" just enable and disable permissions that you trust or don't trust for an app.

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## predator120480 (Sep 7, 2014)

I think in the future we will need antivirus software, because in the future all will be mobile based, and there are people who want benefit of it.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 7, 2014)

predator120480 said:


> I think in the future we will need antivirus software, because in the future all will be mobile based, and there are people who want benefit of it.

Click to collapse



In the future will also the security be improved to avoid virusses 

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## kher paandiyan (Sep 27, 2014)

not needed as it may use much of ur ram and drains battery, if u feel unsecured use CM security or 360 security..


----------



## xnv (Sep 27, 2014)

There is only one case when user needs  AV app: he is inexperienced.


----------



## NOOK!E (Sep 27, 2014)

@xnv, I agree. Unless you're a newbie to Android, an antivirus program is just a waste of money (if you paid for it) and/or a waste of device memory.


----------



## Gill555 (Sep 29, 2014)

I  think so


----------



## Marton1 (Sep 29, 2014)

I only use adaway. And no problems so far.


----------



## ironia. (Oct 2, 2014)

why not?

regarding the ram....on a phone with 2 gb....av do nothing...

there are a lot of free av


----------



## doctor-who (Oct 6, 2014)

with latest update of gogle play services theres no antivirus to help!  1 off topic question, how to completely remove gapps? Akk apps related to google i mean


----------



## rumasta (Oct 8, 2014)

Why ? just wasting inner storage and always stanby decreasing battery life.


----------



## rhmsoft (Oct 8, 2014)

If you are downloading apps from Google Play, I think it is safe and do not need anti-virus apps.

But if you are installing apps directly from website, I think it is a bit more dangerous.

The apps may leak your privacy information (contacts, sms, photos, etc) and request some unnecessary permissions.


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 26, 2014)

the problem is some people can be "tricked"  into downloading an apk app from a website. eg latest new Android sms malware exploit ransomware http://www.computerworld.com/articl...-koler-turns-into-a-worm-spreads-via-sms.html if u get this AFAIK you should  poweroff & reboot in safe mode, and while in safe mode uninstall the rogue IMG_7821apk. and of course do not install apps from unknown sources.


----------



## gastonemartinez (Oct 27, 2014)

I think it's only usefull for phishing


----------



## padala (Dec 20, 2014)

*] Do we really need an antivirus app on android? Attention required.*

have never used any anti virus app on my phone! i don't feel the need! They run 24x7 in the background which is quite annoying! instead i avoid such web links, apps on play store or third party apps which are suspicious! i agree that a little common sense can save you and your smartphone from such viruses and anti viruses too


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 20, 2014)

Maybe for getting phished but not for protection against it my friend.

Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.


----------



## jesusprice (Dec 20, 2014)

Only if you downloading random apk files from warez sites


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 18, 2015)

only problem with antivirus is battery drain... usually i install antivirus,  then scan,  then uninstall, every couple weeks.  alot antivirus just check for rogue apks and don't do anti-phishing.


----------



## jmindset (Feb 18, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> only problem with antivirus is battery drain... usually i install antivirus,  then scan,  then uninstall, every couple weeks.  alot antivirus just check for rogue apks and don't do anti-phishing.

Click to collapse



Exactly what I do

Sent from my SM-N900V


----------



## SIDOVSKY (Feb 19, 2015)

Antivirus is useless for android. Ive used android for a long time and got no viruses so far. I think that strange apps are easy to be recognized without an AV.


----------



## MrSurvivalcraft (May 4, 2015)

I've never had issue with virus on Android but what about other stuff personal data, information, passwords, [email protected] c0des, saved files,  etc.  Can't be like spied on or stolen? 
Also I have anti virus but been thinking it doesn't do anything but clear Google Brower and slow my phone down...


----------



## PalmCentro (May 5, 2015)

I had a friend that called me he was freaked out cuz he downloaded a **** app and it was a hijacking app saying that the FBI needs from him $3000 in order to clear charges, anyway I cleaned it for him, 
But this is not what I want to say!! This guy had two anti virus apps running on his phone and they didn't detect it!! 
.....


----------



## jason-tech-uk (May 5, 2015)

Hey, 

If you are just running the standard software, I don't feel you'd need any Antivirus apps installed on your phone. I mean a lot of people root their devices and then are able to download apps, games, films from the internet and put them on their handset, but I'm not one of them. My brother on the other hand always roots his handset, but again I don't think he's got Antivirus apps on his Note 3. It's basically the same as when you get a PC....if you go on untrusted websites and download programs without knowing if the website is trusted, then likely chance is that you are going to get a virus. 

Anyway this is just my personal opinion with this.


----------



## mhed2002 (May 5, 2015)

For me I don't..
I don't believe that anything could make you of needing an antivirus because
1- if the app is from trusted source and well known aka : from Google play 
2- if the app was needed isn't from Google play checking the permissions because a simple game that doesn't have ads or it don't need internet connection wouldn't need let say... Full network access 

In short just use your common sense and you wouldn't need an antivirus


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 14, 2015)

After the Snowden revelations, and listening to a few devs on Blackhat, I am more inclined to use a good antivirus more frequently. Seems even some carriers and also apps on Google play have vulnerabilities. Just Look at the xda 'security forum' for some examples of vulnerabilities of everyday apps on google play. Makes you wonder what other vulnerabilities that we dont know about...also now there is more 'sms hijacking' where after downloading an innocent app , a hacker/rogue user , can turn your phone to a voice recorder and video recorder and download all your files, without your knowledge...many examples is performed on youtube, so its not like what i thought was fantasy stuff. Its real. And now.


----------



## muraliaggithaya (Jun 16, 2015)

*Generally a good idea to keep one...*

An antivirus app doesn't really mean it serves only for the virus protection service. I use one because for the fact that it gives me alot of features such as anti-theft, app lock, family locate; all in one app. So that means I need not install alot of apps for my various needs. A good anti-virus is always preferred in an android phone especially if you install alot of junk apps from source other than playstore.


----------



## xguyss (Jun 16, 2015)

For security reason,  the answer is yes, our android needs an antivirus. It is because android has been developed well nowadays,  and be promising target to get benefits from it in bad or good ways.


----------



## RandomUser017 (Jun 16, 2015)

MrSurvivalcraft said:


> I've never had issue with virus on Android but what about other stuff personal data, information, passwords, [email protected] c0des, saved files,  etc.  Can't be like spied on or stolen?
> Also I have anti virus but been thinking it doesn't do anything but clear Google Brower and slow my phone down...

Click to collapse



Don't use an AV, it won't help unless you are downloading cracked versions of APKs (They often have malware/adware packed in the APK). And yes your data can be stolen. You just need to set the privacy settings for each app to deny access to personal data. But passwords won't be stolen by apps. I recommend not to download APKs outside the Play Store.


----------



## JaydenKick9 (Jun 17, 2015)

For the couple of years that I've had my Galaxy S4, I've only ever used antivirus programs to scan my phone.  Once the scan is complete, I tend to uninstall the app.  Haven't had any trouble yet so far...
...that I know of, at least.


----------



## RandomUser017 (Aug 7, 2015)

Almost every app has the right to copy, delete and edit files on your SD Card.

I know spy-software. I compiled the spy-software into the .apk and I managed to spy on my phone: take screenshots, copy, delete and edit files, record audio, open camera etc.

And no AV program on my phone has detected the malicious app.

Android isn't safe and there aren't any good AV programs.


----------



## SirMika (Aug 7, 2015)

I have only Malwarebytes app which I run like once a week.  It discover only one malware file so far.  But I download stuff from reliable sources.. Dunno exactly how good  this Malwarebytes app is..

Phone: A0001
Cyanogen OS: 12.0-YNG1TAS213 
Software number: LRX22G 
Kernel version: 3.4.67-franco.Kernel Baseband version DI.3.0.c6-00230-M8974AAAAANA-1
Build number: 5.0.2


----------



## teancum144 (Oct 21, 2015)

*My friend got a virus on her S6*

Just recently, a friend got a virus on her Galaxy S6 from browsing via Chrome to her local CrossFit site, which is as follows: 

http://brandonevenson.com/
She is not very tech savvy and browsed to the site on her iPad without getting the virus. This made her feel like Apple products are more secure than Android products. She converted from an iPhone to the S6, but is still within the 14 day exchange period. She's thinking about going back to the iPhone. 

Users of this site tend to be more tech savvy and careful than the average user. Do you think antivirus software is good for the less tech savvy user? If so which AV software is recommended? I just downloaded ESET to try it out. Thoughts?


----------



## Eriksson1013 (Oct 26, 2015)

I don't use any antivirus. It is no necessary. But in order to protect your devices, try not to download a program from iffy Websites or open unsolicited email attachments.


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 26, 2015)

i feel that an Anti-virus scan is good every now and then. i do a scan then I use Titanium backup to freeze the antivirus app after so it doesn't hog memory.  last time i did a scan the antivirus discovered an app which had a vulnerability.  not bad.


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 7, 2015)

Eriksson1013 said:


> I don't use any antivirus. It is no necessary. But in order to protect your devices, try not to download a program from iffy Websites or open unsolicited email attachments.

Click to collapse



the problem is when you need to download a pdf or file and you don't jbow that the website you are on has been hacked or infected already. so for me an Anti-virus is useful especially when scanning a file for virus or malware,  before opening.


----------



## zombunny (Nov 9, 2015)

XDguru said:


> Hey guys it's  quite confusing for me. That do we really need an antivirus on android?
> 
> Please submit ur reviews.
> If yes,why and which app you suggest.
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess it depends on the user. If you know what you're doing, then you likely don't need it. If you're unfamiliar with apks, where to get safe ones, what to be careful of, opening MMS from random people you don't know, etc etc, you probably need one.
I don't use them because they slow down the device, imo.


----------



## ThorDevs (Nov 10, 2015)

No, i think they are a batery waste, the best antivirus is you, you just need be carefully.


----------



## khan1996 (Nov 10, 2015)

*NO*



XDguru said:


> Hey guys it's  quite confusing for me. That do we really need an antivirus on android?
> 
> Please submit ur reviews.
> If yes,why and which app you suggest.
> ...

Click to collapse



Honestly speaking, my mobile was secure only when there wasn't any Anti virus installed. After few months, my phone was funcitoning slow (might be because of lack of memory ), so I thought of installing the anti-virus software. You won't believe me, soon after few days I installed, my phone got worst ! It started lagging, functioning more slower (this happened with my laptop too). I don't know why I thought of removing the antivirus app later and my phone was back to normal stage! 

Are the anti-virus companies sending some kind of virus so that the users might attract towards themselves and gain more downloads? Or the virus these days are much more powerful than before?  

I would suggest you to download avast ... give it a try...


----------



## OnlyGames (Nov 10, 2015)

Yep, I thought I would never need it but I just blindly downloaded loads of garbage, I'm afraid. So now I do need an antivirus app


----------



## Yamcha67 (Nov 12, 2015)

I've never really used one. Just keep an eye on what apps you're installing and if those sources are legit.

I did try the scans a few times, even on apps I downloaded from questionable sources . But never had any issues with regards to viruses..


----------



## cyrrel (Nov 12, 2015)

I've had one a couple of years ago, but I guess in most cases using your intention is sufficient - as of now.
That might change but for now I think you are good to go w/o a special AV software, as long as you don't download suspicious stuff?


----------



## Tyga187 (Nov 13, 2015)

I used one and it was a huge battery drainer. 

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PAiiN (Nov 13, 2015)

Im using 360 AV 
But actually im only using the cleaner function


----------



## puzzle29 (Dec 13, 2015)

I use avast and it need not much battery. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sfyndle (Dec 14, 2015)

T Mobile has lookout Security for being with their jump program. I have that, also have adaway from custom Rom. After reading through this, I think I will disable some features with lookout and see if there is any increase in battery life.


----------



## android_fen (Dec 17, 2015)

never used one and up till now never had problems,just be careful of what you download from internet :good:


----------



## alokesh985 (Dec 20, 2015)

I believe antivirus itself acts like a virus

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using Tapatalk


----------



## PlayHunter (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm using CM Security and seems to do a great job. It can help you lock applications, clean your private data, clean up leftovers from various installers and warn you about viruses. By the way, I've got one virus after installing a video player from google play. So yes, I guess we need security on our phones.


----------



## somilia (Dec 21, 2015)

I don't think we need Antivirus on it. But Cleaner will be a different case.


----------



## chowhk (Dec 28, 2015)

i've never used it, only firewall installed in my phone


----------



## WooperZ (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't think so, never had one.


----------



## osrdek (Jan 4, 2016)

I've never used one.  Just install apps from legit sources and you be fine.


----------



## Azim Javed (Jan 6, 2016)

Antiviruses only slow down our budget devices.. No other use ??


----------



## EdwardSmith36 (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah, I think one should an security app in their device. Actually, it really depends on your use.


----------



## NBAres8 (Jan 10, 2016)

no way jose


----------



## BrainBooster (Jan 10, 2016)

i think the battle against the viruses is a lost battle, the real virus is the one who installs it


----------



## eordetxl (Jan 10, 2016)

*use a lot of ram*

i think it just use a lot of ram..


----------



## Kidrock1114 (Jan 11, 2016)

Don't use any anti virus.it makes your phone laggy getting android phone battery hot consuming too much cpu/ram.and they have more ads app to download. Eating more data. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## rian_tama (Jan 11, 2016)

I think no


----------



## smokinwhisper (Jan 12, 2016)

As long as ya download and install apk from sources you personally trust you should be fine, I have never gotten a virus on my phone, computer is a different story though, a good cleaner is always nice to have been looking for one of those. I know on iPhone icleaner was a life saver but no idea on a good one for Android.


----------



## aestylis (Jan 15, 2016)

*Yes/no*

I am mixed, on one hand, my wife uses lookout security on her LG G2 and has never had any issues with it, no battery drain, etc. But on my personal devices I feel no need to use anything. As long as you only install applications that are trustworthy (that includes apps on the appstore as some can be malicious) you should be fine. Personal preference really. Try one out, if it doesn't do anything for you uninstall it and move on.


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 19, 2016)

I feel you do need an antivirus now due to the amount of viruses in pdf files you may download and not scan.  also new  fake sites that look like original sites you may click on by mistake.  kaspersky mobile and ESET seem to not drain battery too much. The CleanMaster app also has an internal antivirus but its more for scanning files after to check.  not real time.


----------



## Skalofrio12 (Jan 19, 2016)

All the apps are downloaded via Play Store, so it's no need to install anti-virus apps on my phone.  The only needed app for me is Android recovery app that help people retrieve deleted files on Android phone or tablet.


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 19, 2016)

Skalofrio12 said:


> All the apps are downloaded via Play Store, so it's no need to install anti-virus apps on my phone.

Click to collapse



not really.  its possible to get a virus not from apps but from browsing and clicking a bad web or email url by mistake


----------



## Danusyakti (Jan 21, 2016)

i'm android user since 2011 and never used antivirus for all android i ever used, no problem at all:good:


----------



## Evanescent (Jan 21, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> not really.  its possible to get a virus not from apps but from browsing and clicking a bad web or email url by mistake

Click to collapse



it's possible to get it by other ways ever by apps takes in play store, Google has just remove a good quantity of malicious software that initially has some function and with an update became virus or something like that but is ever difficult to encounter in this problem (but not impossible)

I think finally that FOR ME is useless have an antivirus


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 22, 2016)

the problem is,  alot of people get infected with a virus or malware,  and they have no idea without an antivirus scan.

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 PM ----------

more info here some may find interesting http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/do-you-need-antivirus-on-android/


----------



## itsBasti (Jan 23, 2016)

I think that you don't need an antivirus programm on android without root. Just think over what you are downloading...


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 25, 2016)

itsBasti said:


> I think that you don't need an antivirus programm on android without root. Just think over what you are downloading...

Click to collapse



not really.  many phishing scams,  malware,  ransomware, indected pdf files etc.  Just "thinking over"  what you download may not be  safe-enough either nowadays.


----------



## JulianAT (Jan 25, 2016)

Download apps only via Google Play Store, check the permissions of each app and use your brain.
That should be enough.

But ok, this is not as easy as it should be...
A friend of me asked me to help him, because he had a "virus" on his smartphone...
It wasn't really a virus. He just clicked a link on Facebook and there has been opened ~30 tabs with ads like "UPDATE YOUR PHONE NOW!!!"...


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 25, 2016)

JulianAT said:


> Download apps only via Google Play Store, check the permissions of each app and use your brain.
> That should be enough.
> 
> But ok, this is not as easy as it should be...
> ...

Click to collapse



that's my point.  people don't realise they can get viruses Trojans via bad urls or phishing emails that look legit. even 'experts' can get fooled. so its not just about downloading from google play only, as we know there has been malware on Google Play store before.


----------



## a g bell (Jan 26, 2016)

Can someone please tell what virus|trogan  l can get on my phone via a email  etc ?


----------



## ssali shafiq (Jan 27, 2016)

Having an antivirus on an android phone isn't necessary if you more of an Instagram, twitter, Facebook social person (i mean just chatting with friends and checking statuses)  ,But i do say it may come in handy if you more of a root person and use your phone as storing and copying data between your PC and Phone a lot, preventing simple worms and annoying shortcuts that maybe created on your storage.


----------



## a g bell (Jan 27, 2016)

There are lot of claims by various sources oh you need anti virus buy it here but unless you plug your phone into PC why do you need it ?


----------



## gieoxda (Jan 29, 2016)

Ghost push trojan


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 30, 2016)

example,  new Android banking trojans via sms  https://threatpost.com/new-banking-trojan-targets-android-steals-sms/110819/

---------- Post added at 07:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------

also recent article "trojans hide in Google Play games" https://www.grahamcluley.com/2016/01/android-trojan-steganography/


----------



## zelendel (Jan 30, 2016)

And non of the anti virus apps will pick it up. 

As for the banking issue,  not a big deal as most people are smart enough not to do banking on a mobile phone.


----------



## TyrellP (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't find the need to go use one


----------



## williamacker77 (Dec 4, 2017)

zelendel said:


> And non of the anti virus apps will pick it up.
> 
> As for the banking issue, not a big deal as most people are smart enough not to do banking on a mobile phone.

Click to collapse



Recently I opened a video on Messenger that came from an old friend. When I opened it , my Note 3 started blinking and vibrating. Whatever it was took over my Messenger app and sent itself to all 350 of my friends on Facebook. I did a factory reset from recovery , but even that did not get rid of it. I had to wipe my phone , and install the stock kernel using Odin. Is there an app that can scan an attachment in an email or from social media on demand , without running all the time and slowing down my phone ?


----------



## Walds (Dec 4, 2017)

I've been asked this question dozen of times and always replied: -no. I've read several comments and they've nested some doubts in my mind.


----------

